# Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?



## jd. (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II und kann was über die Rute sagen

-Wurfgewicht
-Aktion
-usw...

Danke

Grüße Jörg


----------



## jd. (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

-keiner ???????

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wohl leider nicht! Oder sie wollen einfach nix dazu sagen und die Rute für sich geniesen...!?


----------



## c0rps3 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

selber gefischt, hab ich sie noch nicht, hatte aber neulich mal die persönliche rute vom cw in der hand und war begeistert. vor allem bei diesem preis.


----------



## Pernod (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



c0rps3 schrieb:


> selber gefischt, hab ich sie noch nicht, hatte aber neulich mal *die persönliche rute vom cw* in der hand und war begeistert. vor allem bei diesem preis.


 

Welches Modell war denn das?? |kopfkrat 
Der Kollege W. dürfte ja wohl mehr als eine Rute sein Eigen nennen dürfen.


----------



## c0rps3 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

so wie ichs noch in erinnerung hab, ist das spin system II, eine rute mit einem bestimmten wg und ner bestimmten länge.


----------



## darth carper (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

jetzt sag nur, daß die auch noch eine bestimmte zahl an ringen, einen bestimmten rollenhalter und eine bestimmte grifflänge hatte!
die habe ich auch schonmal gesehen! ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## jd. (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hey,

ich bin überrascht wie qualifiziert hier auf eine einfache Frage geantwortet wird....

Danke....

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## c0rps3 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ja mann! nur ein bestimmter blank.


----------



## gsegnet (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

habe die Rute auch noch nicht selbst gefischt. 
Sie ist aber glaube ich ein wenig zu kurz für das Gufieren.
Soweit ich weiss 2,60 m. 
Hatte mich auch für die Rute interessiert.|kopfkrat

Gruß Andree


----------



## Markus18 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Immer noch keiner hier der die Rute sein eigen nennen kann!?
Schade, mich würde es auch interessieren.
War vor ein paar Wochen mal bei CMW wegen ner VHF. Wollte das Ding mal in der Hand gehabt haben bevor ich sie mir kaufe.Herr W. führte mich in den Keller und zeigte mir auch die hier behandelte Spin System II. Er ist wohl absolut überzeugt von diesem Blank und würde ihn dem VHF vorziehen. Hatte eine aufgebaute Rute dann auch selber in der Hand und muss bestätigen, dass diese Rute einen sehr guten Eindruck machte. Leider war keine VHF in 75 zum vergleichen da was zur Folge hat , dass ich nun wieder nicht weiß welcher Blank Grundlage für meine Geburtstagsgeschenk ( an mich selber ) wird.
Wenn also doch jemand Infos bezüglich dieses Blanks hat oder sogar Vor und Nachteile gegenüber des VHF nennen kann wäre ich sehr glücklich. Spreche hier von Praxistauglichkeit, technische Daten habe ich vor mir liegen.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Markus:

Welcher Blank (Hersteller) ist denn bei der CMW Spin System II verbaut???


----------



## don_king (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Das wird dir wohl nur der Herr Weckesser persönlich sagen können. Soweit ich weiss lässt er die Blanks extra anfertigen.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi!
Ich gebe zu ich kenne die Rute nicht.
Aber eins muss klar sein:
Wenn ein Rutenbauer einen Blank von Harrison, Sportex, RST oder was weiss ich von wem verbaut ist er vom Preis her immer irgendwo mit anderen Rutenbauern vergleichbar.
Wenn er seine Eigenmarke einsetzt kann kein Kunde seine Preiswürdigkeit überprüfen.
Deswegen müssen die Ruten/Blanks nicht schlecht sein.
Auf jeden Fall dürfte der Rutenbauer aber an seiner Eigenmarke mehr verdienen.

Eine Frage stellt sich für mich noch! 
Warum keine Harrison oder BP?
Wenn Geld ausgeben, dann richtig!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Markus18 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Schön dass sich hier doch noch was bewegt.
@ burn 77 :Also das was don king da geschrieben hat scheint schon so zu sein, mir hat Herr Weckesser das gleiche berichtet.
@Pikepauly :Ich seh die ganze Sache fast genauso wie Du und habe die Befürchtung dass Herr W. aus diesem Grund den Blank so in den Himmel hebt.Kann natürlich auch anders sein und der Stecken is sein Geld mehr als wert. Der Blank kostet übrigens 149 Scheine, soviel zum Thema "Geld ausgeben".

Bin aber trotz allem immer noch völlig unentschlossen und weiß nicht welcher Blank es nun werden soll. War ja zu CMW gefahren wegen einem VHF, nun habe ich Angst wenn ich diesen sicherlich guten Blank wähle, einen besseren stehen gelassen zu haben.

Also Leute, für Infos über die Praxistauglichkeit würde ich mich immer noch freuen.


----------



## Markus18 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ach ja zu jd. der dieses Thema eröffnet hat:

Länge: 2.60m
Wurfgewicht: 5-85g
Power: MH
Aktion: Med-Fast
Teile: 2 
Blank unten: 13.8
Blank oben: 2.3
Gewicht 105g

Soll von der Biegebelastbarkeit in Richtung Notung (Blechpeitsche, Adrenalin) gehen, schreibt Herr W.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Bin aber trotz allem immer noch völlig unentschlossen und weiß nicht welcher Blank es nun werden soll.


die Sache ist doch an sich einfach:
Welche Art von Rutenaktion bevorzugst Du? Daran solltest Du es festmachen.

So hart wie gerade noch passend -> VHF #6 (1.Bißerkennung, 2.Anschlag, 3.Powerhit dem Fisch den Hammer zeigen), nicht nur für GuFi, für alle Spinnköder.

So weich wie gerade noch passend -> was anderes, lieber nicht die VHF.


----------



## NorbertF (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



> Soll von der Biegebelastbarkeit in Richtung Notung (Blechpeitsche, Adrenalin) gehen, schreibt Herr W.



In die Richtung? Nun dann leg 10 Euro drauf und du kriegst nen BP/Adrenalin Blank. Ich fische selber eine, die ist das Geld mehr als wert. Keine Experimente bei nem 200 Euro Blank denke ich.,..


----------



## Markus18 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke erst mal für eure Antworten, aber wenns denn wirklich so leicht wäre wie AngelDet e
s schreibt. Bevorzuge schon die Art von Rute ala VHF(wie ich denke dass die ist,hart ,schnell, leicht).Fische z.Z. als leicht Rute ne Series on Skeletor 15-45 und für alles darüber ne Kev Pike. Die Kev is mir fast zu weich, langsam. Der Spin System Blank is da  ne andere Liga, hart schnell und vor allem leicht, was ich sehr schätze. Mein Problem is einfach, dass ich die zwei Blanks nicht vergleichen konnte bei meinem letzten Besuch. Morgen werde ich da nochmal hinfahren, muss ne Rute reparieren lassen und hoffe dass dann dort ne VHF in 75 aufgebaut da ist. 
Is alles nicht so leicht mit nem guten Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 30sten. Man will einfach das Beste. Mein letzter Kauf (Kev Pike) hat mich dann irgendwie nicht vom Hocker gerissen und dies soll nicht nochmal passieren. 
Zum Thema BP : Hatte den Blank noch nie in der Hand, dachte mir immer Leute welche so viel Geld für ne Rute ausgeben haben sie nicht mehr alle.Doch die soll ja billiger geworden sein (warum eigentlich Norbert).
Werde mir morgen mal all die Sahnestücke anschauen und vielleicht meine Entscheidung für den Blank treffen. Dann bleiben nur noch eine oder zwei von drei Fragen offen: Welcher Rutenbauer und welche Rolle. Schnur soll ne Stroft werden, Rolle vielleicht ne Infinity, lese aber darüber teilweise schlechtes.
In diesem Sinne : Alles nicht so einfach, Fische fängt man manchmal leichter, Z.B. nen 98er Hecht mit einer Balzer Matrix Spin 75.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Bevorzuge schon die Art von Rute ala VHF(wie ich denke dass die ist,hart ,schnell, leicht).Fische z.Z. als leicht Rute ne Series on Skeletor 15-45 und für alles darüber ne Kev Pike. Die Kev is mir fast zu weich, langsam. Der Spin System Blank is da  ne andere Liga, hart schnell und vor allem leicht, was ich sehr schätze. Mein Problem is einfach, dass ich die zwei Blanks nicht vergleichen konnte bei meinem letzten Besuch. Morgen werde ich da nochmal hinfahren, muss ne Rute reparieren lassen und hoffe dass dann dort ne VHF in 75 aufgebaut da ist.


Hört sich schon so an, als wenn Du mit einer VHF glücklich werden würdest (I am), oder bei mittelstraff mit einer BP. Wenn Du im Board mal den Harrison-Fans Thread und den Blechpeitschen-Fans Thread liest, biste top informiert.


----------



## Markus18 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

die habe ich alle durchgelesen, warum bin ich wohl hier:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Markus 18
Für mich als eingefleischter Shim. Fan hat finde ich zur Zeit die Japan Twinpower das beste P/L verhältnis. Habe gerade eine bekommen für meine Mefo Rute. Die Jap. Ausführung macht sofort beim ersten Begrabbeln nen ganz anderen Eindruck als die TP FB die in Europa geliefert wird.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Markus 18
Du hast die ganzen Threads gelesen????
Ehrlich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> die habe ich alle durchgelesen, warum bin ich wohl hier:vik:


Dann schau Dir die VHF live an, gibt im oberen Range immerhin die 75, 90, 120, 150, und werde glücklich damit! #6 Falls sie Dir zu hart und zu straff sein sollte -> go NorbertF, der hat die Alternative gewählt, und die hat auch richtig was. Ist letzlich ne Geschmacks- und Angelstilfrage, welche man lieber mag. Dann gibts noch die VT, mehr klassisch und auch top.

@Pauly
Wer hört denn schon damit auf, wenn man einmal dabei ist ...

Irgendwann les ich die auch mal wieder, mit nem Glasel Wein in der Hand, und klopfe mir wegen der vielen Brüller auf die Schenkel, ob es der Birger ist der die BP nicht recht mag, bubbel2000 der die VHF viel zu hart findet, oder mad der sich nicht an die VHF ran traut, gibt ja noch mehr (kürzere) Threads.

Was mag ich da alles schon gefaselt haben .... |rolleyes

Aber das ist Cool Man :g :m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Det
Was man von Dir manchal noch so findet ist manchmal wirklich zu heiss!
Aber nie ganz ohne Sinn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Na, danke  Aber ich denke, jeder lernt hier dazu und insofern gehören die alten Sachen zu den gehobelten Spänen.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Denke auch, das der Erfahrungsaustausch zumindest in Tackle Fragen sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ Markus: Wenn du heute wieder dorthin fährst, schau dir auch die Olli P. Notdurft an.
Das ist der gleiche Blank wie der der Blechpeitsche. Somit könntest du alle 3 Ruten vergleichen.
Wenn dir die Bleichpeitschen-Aktion gefällt, wähle eine VT 75 oder 90 g. Die kommt der Blechpeitsche am nächsten, ist aber nicht so schwer und kopflastig. Der Blank kostet auch nur die Hälfte und ist genauso stabil.
Nach deiner Beschreibung zu urteilen denke ich aber, dass du mit der VHF 75 bestens beraten wärest. Die CMW ist bestimmt auch eine sehr gute Rute, nur wäre ich immer sehr nachdenklich, wenn ich nicht wüsste, was da wirklich drin steckt.

Der VW-Händler wird keinen Mercedes empfehlen, auch wenn er solche Fahrzeuge auf dem Hof stehen hat.


----------



## taxel (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

der Blank der BP hat einen anderen Importeur und ist im Preis radikal gefallen. Notung von Portart und Adrenalin bzw. Sniper von Gutjahr sind mit den alten Preisen nicht mehr konkurenzfähig. #d Den BP Blank baut Boardie Mad oder Fafnir-Rutenbau erheblich günstiger auf. :m Ich weiß nicht, ob da CMW und die anderen Verteiber der Rute schon die Preise angepasst haben.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Soll von der Biegebelastbarkeit in Richtung Notung (Blechpeitsche, Adrenalin) gehen, schreibt Herr W.


Achso, nochmal was dazu: Wer eine maximal biegebelastbare Rute sucht, der sollte sich gleich die richtigen angucken: Balzer Magna MX5 und Magic und noch ein Paar, die sind so unkaputtbar wie eine Ugly Stik  . 
Aber eben ganz anderer Range als die anderen zuvor genannten. Das mit der Quälbarkeit kann für eine High-End Spinnrute ganz sicher nicht das vordringliche Argument sein, Jedenfalls dann nicht wenn man maximal Fun herausholen will und darum geht es hier ja wohl, da achtet man doch eher auf gut ausreichende Resistenz für den Einsatz und eine Reserve nach oben, und rennt nicht mit einer Welsspinnrute am Forellenteich herum, wo es gar keine Welse gibt. Ich bin ja schon für kräftiges Gerät und proklamiere gerne "Gewappnet für den Überraschungsfall", aber man muß es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Margaux (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Betr.: Harrison-Thread


AngelDet schrieb:


> Irgendwann les ich die auch mal wieder, mit nem Glasel Wein in der Hand, und klopfe mir wegen der vielen Brüller auf die Schenkel...
> 
> Was mag ich da alles schon gefaselt haben .... |rolleyes
> 
> Aber das ist Cool Man :g :m


 
|muahah:Ich bin da letztens auch mal wieder hängengeblieben und da waren echt lustige Beiträge dabei:



Margaux schrieb:


> Kleine Nachfrage...: wer ist MAD?
> Danke und Grüße,
> Margaux


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Blank der BP hat einen anderen Importeur und ist im Preis radikal gefallen. Notung von Portart und Adrenalin bzw. Sniper von Gutjahr sind mit den alten Preisen nicht mehr konkurenzfähig. #d Den BP Blank baut Boardie Mad oder Fafnir-Rutenbau erheblich günstiger auf. :m Ich weiß nicht, ob da CMW und die anderen Verteiber der Rute schon die Preise angepasst haben.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich meinte mit meiner Angabe aber auch schon den neuen Preis, welcher für so nen Blank immer noch sehr teuer ist. Das kann wohl niemand abstreiten. Beim Vergleich zum alten Wucherpreis hätte ich geschrieben, dass der VT Blank nur 1/4 des BP Blanks kostet.
Den "neuen" Preis gibt es bei jedem Rutenbauer, außer natürlich CMW und na, ihr wisst schon............


----------



## Pernod (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> schau dir auch die Olli P. *Notdurft* an.


 
|muahah:                             :q


----------



## Markus18 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

So, zurück vom verlängerten Wochenendesurlaub, ohne bei cmw gewesen zu sein, ohne die Rute repariert zu haben, ohne zu wissen welcher Blank es werden wird, ohne beim fischen gewesen zu sein. 
Die Pferde meiner Freundin waren wieder wichtiger.
Aber ich habe ein paar neue Illex Wobbler, Darts und Crosstails als Ersatzbefriedigung gekauft.
Manchmal muss Mann Abstriche machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Die Pferde meiner Freundin waren wieder wichtiger.
> Aber ich habe ein paar neue Illex Wobbler, Darts und Crosstails als Ersatzbefriedigung gekauft.
> Manchmal muss Mann Abstriche machen.


Wenigstens kann sie über Deine Ausgaben nicht meckern, Pferde sind teurer. 
Die Angelruten laufen (im Gegensatz zu 2 und 4Beinern) wenigstens nicht weg ... :g


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann sie über Deine Ausgaben nicht meckern, Pferde sind teurer.



Geht so:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170087109756


----------



## taxel (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Die Pferde meiner Freundin waren wieder wichtiger.



In diesem Sinne ein HOCH auf unsere Frauen :vik:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Markus18 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Geht so:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170087109756


#6

Sag meiner Freundin auch immer "Warum aus alten Gäulen nicht noch Geld bzw. Mensch oder Tiernahrung machen" aber die findet das zum :v.
Da kannste stundenlang diskutieren und kommst auf kein Nenner. Is wie wenn sich ein Fliegenfischer mit nem Wurmbader unterhält.


> Wenigstens kann sie über Deine Ausgaben nicht meckern, Pferde sind teurer.
> :g


Is wohl richtig aber die macht mit den Pferden ja auch wieder Geld und meine Ruten haben mir noch keinen müden Cent verdient.Sie ist aber auch der Meinung ich sollte mein Beruf wechseln und mit Angeln Geld verdienen.

Aber ja, hoch sollen sie leben, manche halt zu Roß.:l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> ... und meine Ruten haben mir noch keinen müden Cent verdient.


|muahah: irgendwas machst Du falsch! :g Ich konnte die Frischfisch (und ganz ohne anderes Fleisch) Versorgung meiner 3 köpfigen Familie fast jeden Mittag im April mit 1a Forellen sichern, das war immerhin auch was. Zeitweise auch mit richtig leckerem Hecht. 
Rechne mal nach, was so 10Pfd Hechtfilet kosten, da kommt auch was zusammen. Nur mal so zum Gegenrechnen


----------



## jd. (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

ich bin inzwischen Besitzer dieser Rute. Kommentar kommt diese Tage (Zeitmangel).

Aber eins vorweg: -> die perfekte Gufirute (bis auf die Länge und Preis)

Blank der Rute soll von Daiwa Japan sein....


Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Glückwunsch!
Hast du vergleichen?
Blank: Sicher Daiwa oder evtl. auch Dreamdackel?


----------



## Markus18 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin inzwischen Besitzer dieser Rute. Kommentar kommt diese Tage (Zeitmangel).
> 
> ...



Na jetzt bin ich ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.Wo hast du die Rute und die Info vom Daiwablank her.

@ AngelDet: So gesehen hast Du natürlich recht, jedoch wäre ich vorsichtig mit der Filet, Euro Umrechnerei.Geht ganz schnell und die Antifleischfischerarmee und das C&R Geschwader ist im Anmarsch und schießt kräftig in die Tasten.|znaika:|splat2:|director::e|gr:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> @ AngelDet: So gesehen hast Du natürlich recht, jedoch wäre ich vorsichtig mit der Filet, Euro Umrechnerei.


Stimmen tut das ja eh nicht richtig, man kauft viel zu viel um wirtschaftlich zu sein, das ist klar, der andere Teil ist halt Hobby. Ich bin aber gerne Selbstversorger, auch bei Geflügel, Kaninchen und Schafen, da weiß man was man hat, aus der Pellle geschlagen hat, wie frisch es ist, was Futter reinkam und wie gut das Fleisch ist. :m

Wollte ja nur mal anmerken, das an einigen guten Tagen eine gefüllte Pfanne was feines ist.
Die C&R Fraktion ist ja nicht gegen Fischessen, sondern gegen zuviel oder 100% Entnahme.
Wenn man mal vergleicht, was ein First-Class Fischessen in einem Restaurant kostet, oder man macht es selber mit superfrischen Fisch noch besser, dann ist zumindest gedanklich auch schnell 80 bis 100 EUR im Sparschwein.


----------



## jd. (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

Achtung alles was ich hier schreibe ist *meine Meinung* und ich möchte keinen von etwas überzeugen....

Die Rute und die Aussage das der Blank von Daiwa ist, kommt von Herrn W. (wenn nicht von Daiwa, dann ist der Blank immer noch genial, und ob Dreamtackel eigene Blanks produziert, weiß ich nicht).
Zur Info ich fische noch folgende Ruten:
Shimano Antares 2,40 bis 20gr.
Shimano Antares 2,70 bis 40gr.
2 Harrison 2,70 bis 40 bzw. bis 70gr. (nicht von CMW, da zu teuer)
sowie für "Sonntags" -> Abu Fantasista Yabai 2,80 bis 70gr.

nun zur Spin System II:

Blank ungekürzt 2.68m
Ringe Gold-Cermet 25er zweifuß, 20er, 16er, 12er, 10er, +10er. (nach langen Diskusionen mit Herrn W. ich wollte 6+1 Beringung).
Griff (unten) extrem kurz mit Endkappe ca. 28 cm.(um die nutzbare Länge der Rute zu erhöhen).
Gewicht der Rute 223gr. dieses fühlt man nicht da die Rute perfekt ausbalanciert wurde, und das Hauptgewicht in der Endkappe liegt.
Zum fischen mit der Rute: Meine Ködergröße beträgt 90%, 10-12er Gummifische mit Köpfen von 10-20gr.
Mit der Rute fühlt man das abtauchen der Gufis so wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit perfekt (besser bzw. anders wie mit all meinen anderen Ruten).

Zur Verarbeitung besser gehts wirklich nicht. Der Lackauftrag perfekt und die Wicklung der Ringe muß man sehen. Diese werden auch "vor" dem Ring gewickelt.
Ob man für so eine Rute 400€ ausgibt oder ob diese Rute das Geld wert ist möchte ich nicht beurteilen... Aber wenn ich mit Gufi am Rhein bin dann nur mit dieser Rute.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat mal bei Herrn W. vorbei zu schauen (ohne etwas zu kaufen) sollte dies auch tun. das ist sicherlich für jeden sehr interessant.

Grüße 

Jörg

PS: Alle meine Kollegen (auch BP-Besitzer) die die Rute "getestet" haben sind von der Rute begeistert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> 2 Harrison 2,70 bis 40 bzw. bis 70gr. (nicht von CMW, da zu teuer)


Was sind das für 9-Füsser, die Du da meinst?


----------



## jd. (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was sind das für 9-Füsser, die Du da meinst?


 
VHF, beides perfekte Ruten aber anders als die Spin System.

Ob die Rute besser oder schlechter ist kann ich nicht sagen...
das muß jeder nach seinem Gefühl für die jeweilige Rute entscheiden...

Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> VHF, beides perfekte Ruten aber anders als die Spin System.
> 
> Ob die Rute besser oder schlechter ist kann ich nicht sagen...
> das muß jeder nach seinem Gefühl für die jeweilige Rute entscheiden...


Da wäre man dann wieder bei dem persönlichen Feeling und dem entsprechenen Liebling, alles klar. :m


----------



## don_king (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Also weder im Online-Shop noch im akuellen Katalog finde ich ein "Spin System II". ;+

Nur die "Spin Master II" und die "Spin Perfect II", gibts irgendwo nen Link zu der Rute?


----------



## jd. (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



don_king schrieb:


> Also weder im Online-Shop noch im akuellen Katalog finde ich ein "Spin System II". ;+
> 
> Nur die "Spin Master II" und die "Spin Perfect II", gibts irgendwo nen Link zu der Rute?


 
Hallo,

auf der Seite von CMW kann man den Prospekt Downloaden (schreibt man das so ?) da müsste die Rute noch aufgeführt sein.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Markus18 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



don_king schrieb:


> Also weder im Online-Shop noch im akuellen Katalog finde ich ein "Spin System II". ;+
> 
> Nur die "Spin Master II" und die "Spin Perfect II", gibts irgendwo nen Link zu der Rute?



Im aktuellen Katalog isse drinne!!!!!!


----------



## Markus18 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@jd: Kannst Du Angaben zur Wurfweite in Vergleich zur VHF machen.


----------



## don_king (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Katalog isse drinne!!!!!!



Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, Tatsache! Muss ich wohl übersehen haben. |bigeyes


----------



## takker (17. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

nabend,
also ich hab auch ne harrison VHF -75g,  bin allerdings nicht ganz so schwer begeister wie die Meisten.
Jedenfalls hat ein guter Freund von mir die Spin System II. Ich hatte sie mal für 2-3 Würfe in der Hand und muss ehrlich sagen, mir gefällt die nach dem ersten Eindruck besser als meine Harrision.
Ich werde die Tage mal los zuppeln und mir die Spin System II leihen und zum wasser mit nen paar gummis und ganz gezielt vergleichen, da ich mich auch gerade nach einer neuen Rute umschaue... ich werde dann mal berichten.
bis denne
takker


----------



## Pikepauly (18. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Das wäre  wirklich mal interesssant!


----------



## Markus18 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@takker: Bist hoffentlich nicht mit beiden Ruten in´s Wasser gefallen und ertrunken!?|bla:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



takker schrieb:


> nabend,
> also ich hab auch ne harrison VHF -75g,  bin allerdings nicht ganz so schwer begeister wie die Meisten.
> Jedenfalls hat ein guter Freund von mir die Spin System II. Ich hatte sie mal für 2-3 Würfe in der Hand und muss ehrlich sagen, mir gefällt die nach dem ersten Eindruck besser als meine Harrision.
> Ich werde die Tage mal los zuppeln und mir die Spin System II leihen und zum wasser mit nen paar gummis und ganz gezielt vergleichen, da ich mich auch gerade nach einer neuen Rute umschaue... ich werde dann mal berichten.
> ...


Und sag vor allem mal welche Längen. Macht immens was aus


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich bekomme die Rute nächste Woche von CMW. Bin gespannt.
Im übrigen ist es kein Daiwa Blank, sondern ein Blank von einem koreanischem Hersteller der u.a. Daiwa beliefert. Herr Weckesser macht da keinen Hehl raus und warum soll ein Korea Blank schlecht sein? Ich vertraue ihm und fische seit Jahren schon eine "CMW" Rute und bin voll zufrieden.....

Werde vom testfischen berichten.....

#h


----------



## Harry0080 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo gummipeitscher,

kannst ja mal Deinen Eindruck von der Rute schildern, würde mich echt interessieren. Besonders würde mich interessieren, ob die Rute auch mit größeren Gufis (23cm) zurecht kommt. Lt. CMW soll es kein Problem sein.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

So, gestern ist die Rute von CMW geliefert worden#6 Die Verarbeitung ist so wie schon bei der Spinn Perfect II sehr gut. Der Blank ist grau-schwarz. Die 1-Steg Beringung (bin eigentlich kein Freund davon) läßt die die Rute trotz des WG von 85g recht filigran erscheinen. Die Rute wiegt 218g (gemessen mit einer elektronischen Küchenwaage). Der Korkriff ist ein wenig kürzer als bei den meisten Ruten dieser Klasse (die ich kenne). Ich fischte die Rute mit einer Rolle der 2500 Klasse und sie liegt sehr ausgewogen in der Hand. Am Wasser habe ich erstmal ´nen Saltshaker in 16cm mit 10er Kopf drangehängt. Der Kontakt ist absolute Spitzenklasse. Wer den Saltshaker schon gefischt hat weiß das dieser Köder beim einholen flankt. Dieses flanken alleine wird schon bis zum Griff übertragen. Das aufsetzen des Kopfes auf den Grund erfolgt sehr deutlich (man kann blind fischen). Ebenso spürt man ob der Köder auf harten Boden aufsetzt oder auf schlammigen Grund. Desweiteren fischte ich noch kleinere Köder z.B. den Walleye Assasin mit 7g Kopf und auch damit hat es a. Spaß gemacht b. super Kontakt. Diesen leichten Köder habe ich problemlos 50m werfen können. Dies habe ich vorher nicht geschafft. Laut Google Earth ist der Kanal an dieser Stelle so breit und ich habe die Spundwand auf der anderen Seite getroffen #6Ich habe schon viele Gufi Ruten (von der Stange) gefischt aber so gut war bisher keine. Ich werde am kommenden Sonntag ausgiebiger mit der Rute fischen und auch andere Köder testen. Ich bin selber gespannt wie die Rute sich z.B. mit einem Saltshaker 16cm und 21g Kopf fischen läßt. Genau bis diese Köderklasse habe ich mir die Rute angeschafft. 23 er Shads fische ich sehr selten, werde ich aber mal dranhängen.
Viele Grüße vom Gummipeitscher:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke für den Bericht.
Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Der gute Eindruck bestätigte sich gestern. Ich fischte im Hamburger Hafen und Elbe. Gufi´s von 16cm bis 21 g Kopf kamen zum Einsatz. Die Rute ist sehr sensibel und kraftvoll zugleich, das zupfen von vermutlich kleinen Barschen am Köder ist mir trotz leichtem Gegenwind nicht entgangen. Spaßeshalber hing ich einen Kopyto in 23 cm an die Rute bestückt mit einem 16g Kopf. Als idealen Köder für diese Rute würde ich diese Kombi nicht bezeichnen. Ich denke das Ködergewicht lag dann so bei geschätzt 120g. Fischen ist zwar möglich aber da nehme ich lieber einen anderen Besen. Wer den Gufi nur einleiert wird keine Probleme haben, kräftiges jiggen mit großen Sprüngen ist möglich aber die Rute gibt nach. Vom Boot wird es wohl besser möglich sein. Wer viel mit solchen Teilen fischen möchte sollte lieber nach einer Rute >120g WG suchen.#h


----------



## Harry0080 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Gummipeitscher,

welchen Besen würdest Du statt dessen bevorzugen? 

Gruß
Harry


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Harry, ich hatte mal eine Harrison VHF bis 120 G WG in der Hand. Ebenfalls eine Klasse Rute. Die bewältigt solche Gufi´s ohne Probleme. Sie wird auch gerne zum Welsfischen eingesetzt ist aber trotzdem noch nicht zu "heavy" für bessere Hechte & Co. 
Die Daiwa Silvercreek bis 120g hatte ich bei meinem Händler in der Hand. Ebenfalls ein robustes Stöckchen und meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Rute.

Ich habe letztens mal 23er Gufi´s gefischt und zwar mit ´ner Rozemeijer Power Jerk (50€) und ´ner Multi. Klappte erstaunlicherweise sehr gut. Die großen Teile müssen ja eh nicht so super sauber geführt werden wie z.B. ´nen 12er Gufi.
Diese Kombi nehme ich jetzt regelmäßig mit wenn es auf Hecht geht.
Viele Grüße#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



gummipeitscher01 schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Silvercreek bis 120g hatte ich bei meinem Händler in der Hand. Ebenfalls ein robustes Stöckchen und meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Rute.



Kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen... Ein Kumpel hat die vor ca. 8 Wochen gekauft, bei der ersten löste sich nach 4 Tagen der Griff vom Blank... Rollenhalter ist hin + her gerutscht, Umtausch...

Bei der nächsten war dann ein Ring lose, Umtausch...

An der 3. ist dann der Blank beim wurf eines 60g-Köders in 4 Teile gebrochen... na ja, natürlich kann man das jetzt auf menschliches Versagen - Bedienerfehler - aschieben, aber in dieser Häufung? Noch dazu hat der Händler sich geweigert das Teil umzutauschen... 

Ist jetzt bei Daiwa eingeschickt, mal sehen was da rauskommt... Auf den ersten Blick fand ich die Rute auch ansprechend, aber so...

Aber gut, eventuell hat er auch einfach Pech gehabt?

Eventuell hat ja jemand anders schon Erfahrungen mit der Rute?

CU Stefan


----------



## Ranger (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo, 

gibt es noch weitere Erfahrungen mit der Spinn System II?

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Jazzman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

servus zusammen!

ich fische eine spin system II von cmw in veitshöchheim. 
hab mir die rute anfang dezember letzten jahres gegönnt und bin schon mehrere male damit losgezogen.

wer die weckesser-ruten kennt, der weiß, dass die verarbeitung ausgezeichnet ist. ich denke, da sagt man nichts falsches. 

auf der rute hab ich ne daiwa infinity q3000 drauf.

was soll ich sagen? ich bin sehr zufrieden. ich habe die ungekürzte variante und fische meistens gummisfische und twister zwischen 8 und 15 cm und die am main. bleiköpfe zwischen 8 und 22 gramm, zudem gerne auch blinker bis 40 gramm und größere spinner, wobbler. ich konnte es fast nicht glauben, aber mit einem 12 gramm wobbler, 7,5cm, werfe ich ohne größere anstrengung gute 30 meter mit der rute. 

vorher hab ich eine shimano beastmaster wg. 50 - 100 gr. gefischt. diese würfe waren mit der nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen.

der köderkontakt ist sehr gut, ob wobbler, gummi oder spinner/blinker, das spielt keine rolle.

an silvester hatte ich nen barsch mit 35 cm und 700 gramm, während ich bei der shimano immer höllische aufpassen mußte, gab es hier kein "ausschlitz"-problem, ich denke, dass kam im gespräch mit cw auch raus, dass die ungekürzte variante gerade auch dann in diesem bereich sehr gute dienste leistet - auch mit geflochtener schnur. 

für ordentliche zander und hechte hat sie selbstverständlich ebenfalls genug power.

die länge ist meiner meinung nach ok. hatte erst vor kurzem mit ner selbstgebauten 2,40er rute nen kapitalen zander und den auch in der fahrrinne. is klar, dass man mit ner längeren rute weiter werfen kann, zumindest ohne größere anstrengung, für den köderkontakt oder anhieb sollte es mit einer 2,70(ok, 2,68er) rute aber kein problem geben. ne 2,40er ist aber sicherlich nicht ideal, das geb ich zu. 

mit der rolle bin ich bislang auch zufrieden. normalerwiese fische ich auf meinen spinnruten die mitchell xe gold sowie die red und blue arc von spro, alle drei auch sehr gute rollen, aber natürlich n himmelweiter unterschied zur daiwa infinity q.

tja.

bei weiteren fragen, versuch ich weiterzuhelfen.

in diesem sinne,

servus.

der Jazzman.


----------



## Ranger (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Jazzman vielen Dank für deine Infos!

Ist die ungekürzte Version straff genug zum Gummifischangeln, oder sollte man auf CW hören und diese auf 2,6m kürzen???

Hast Du vielleicht noch Bilder, wo man die Rute in Aktion sehen kann?


----------



## taxel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

falls es jemanden interessiert: in Frankfurt bei Angelbär steht auch eine im Laden 2,7 m, 50 gr (oder vielleicht 45). Die Rute gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn ich nix in der Art hätte, könnte ich schon schwach werden ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Jazzman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ranger:

fotos hab ich leider keine. 
ich weiß, dass der christian normalerweise die 2,6er version verkauft. letztenendes machen die 8cm - aus meiner sicht - keinen allzu großen unterschied "nach oben" aus. interessant wird es dann aber eben wenn du feiner fischen möchtest - oder auch mit mittelschweren blinkern und vor allen dingen spinnern.  generell ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass sie im vergleich zur blechpeitsche an sich feiner wirkt, sensibler. ursprünglich wollte ich nämlich auch erst die bp, da zwei kollegen mit ihr fischen. 

zu meiner spin system muß ich noch sagen, da mir das handteil etwas zu kurz war, hab ich das etwa 5cm nach hinten setzen lassen. find ich persönlich etwas angenehmer.


mfg,

der Jazzman.


----------



## Ranger (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Axel, aber die Spinn System hat doch ein Wurfgewicht von 85g, oder täusche ich mich da???


----------



## Jazzman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ranger und axel:

das wg liegt bei 5 - 85 gramm. andere konstellationen sind mir zumindest nicht bekannt.

once again @ranger:

ich halte die ungekürzte version, ich glaub es sind sogar nur 2,67m, für noch kompatibler auf weitere künstköder-aktivitäten. selbstredend auch und gerade für den einsatz von gummis.

mich würde mal interssieren, wer noch mit der ungekürzten version fischt.

mfg,

Jazzman.


----------



## taxel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

OK, meine Fehler. Ich meinte die Spin Perfect II, 2,70 m, 5- 50 gr. Klick 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Ranger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hier kann man die Spinn System in Aktion sehen: (Die Zander werden mit der Soinn System gefangen)

http://www.bissclips.de/web-tv-channels/raubfisch/zander-in-hamburg-8.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Ranger
Thx für den Link, da sieht man ja richtig was! #6

und Kommentar dazu vorausgesetzt die sind das:
Was für'n Knüppel, was für 'ne eckige Aktion. :g


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

hab eine mit genau 2,68m, + wurde auf eine Certate 3000 beringt und abgestimmt (6Stck. Fuji gold), ich habe (bis auf eine Karpenrute + höhere Gewichte) noch mit keiner anderen Spinrute weiter geworfen (bei dünnsten Schnüren...)

Ich fische diese Rute am Rhein zum gufieren auf Zander (seit 5/07),
+ vorher benutzte Ruten waren wie Vögelei mit 5 Parisern

= mit dieser Rute spüre ich jeglichen Untergrund, Kante usw.

mit dieser Rute habe ich die Aussteiger Rate minimiert und weiter nur noch ein Zehntel der Abrisse, wie mit anderen Ruten,
was (so glaube ich) sich bald "bezahlt" macht......

selbt an der Lippe zeigte diese Rute beim Drill einiger Hechte, das was ich mir erhofft habe = eine tadelose Aktion, bei schnellen Fluchten = sehr parabolisch, beim zurückfedern ein geiles Rückgrat

gesamt wiegt die Rute mit Rolle und Schnur = ~ 525 Gramm

für mich ist die System II eine Spürangel erster Klasse !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ranger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Zesch vielen Dank für dein "Outing" klingt auch wieder sehr überzeugend deine Erfahrungen...


----------



## Jazzman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ranger: also kauf dir das teil einfach! #6

ich tendiere zur ungekürzten version. kann mich nur nochmal dem zesch anschließen. 

war vorhin mal am main, aber da hat´s dermaßen gestürmt, dass ich bei der dunkelheit dann keinen bock hatte...wollte nämlich noch n bißchen was testen.

hab gestern nochmal die spitzen meiner beastmaster und der spin system II verglichen, also ich denke mit der ungekürzten version hast beim spinnen noch n tacken mehr "spiel" bei schnellen fluchten oder eben nicht ganz so großen kollegen, barschen, etc.

würde mich aber interessieren, für was du dich dann entscheidest.


mfg,


der Jazzman.

p.s. warum seh ich bei den posts mein avatar nett?


----------



## Ranger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Jazzman schrieb:


> @ranger: also kauf dir das teil einfach! #6



Okay! :vik:

Habe letzte Woche bei CMW meine erste Handgebaute in Auftrag gegeben (CMW Mp1 Groß Twister) werde jetzt sparen und habe mir eine persönliche Zielsetzung gesetzt, wenn ich diese erreiche, dann werde ich am 13. März eine neue Bestellung bei CMW tätigen... #6

Bin jetzt erstmal auf meine neue Hechtrute gespannt!!!! Bis zum 13.3 werden fleißig die Postings in diesem Thread studiert und ich mach mich selbst "heiß" auf das Teil...

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Jazzman (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ranger:

gibts news?

bist du eigentlich auch im afb am start? da gibts auch nen ranger...

mfg,

der Jazzman.


----------



## Ranger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Moin, nee gibt keine neuen News! Bin zwar in diversen Foren mit meinem Namen registriert, aber die Abkürzung AFB sagt mir jetzt erstmal nichts.....

Klär mich mal bitte auf...


----------



## Jazzman (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ranger:

anglerforum bayern...

www.anglerforum-bayern.de

is auch sehr ordentlich. überschaubar und wirklich gut.


mfg,


der Jazzman.


----------



## Ranger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Aber Bayern ist nicht ganz so meine Region...

So jetzt aber genug Offtopic, ab sofort wieder alles hier rein, was mit CMW zu tun hat!


----------



## dosunny (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II und kann was über die Rute sagen
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir die System 2 aufgebaut nach Angaben vom CW und kann nur sagen Top.
2,65m Wg 85g 5+1 Einsteg
Ich fische auch die VHF -75g aber kein vergleich einfach ein Traum wobei ich meine VHF niemals hergeben würde.

#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi!
Die Spin System kommt wirklich so nadelscharf in der Aktion rüber, wie das letztens in einem Videolink gepostet wurde? Also sehr steifer Stock, der sich progressiv von der Spitze her "runterrollt" ? 
Das wäre in der Tat ein ganz anderes Feeling als mit der VHF.


----------



## Ranger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@dosunny Wieder einer.....

Was hast du für eine Beringung Größe Startring?

Gold Cermet?

Hast Du vielleicht Bilder, die Du einstellen kannst?

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## ckw (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine CMW Spin System II, 2,60 m, WG 5-85 g, gekauft. Dazu eine Daiwa Infinity Q 300 mit Spiderwire Stealt 0,14 mm.
Das teil ist ein Traum und extrem vielseitig einsetzbar. Benutze sie am Forellenbach und an meinem Weiher zum Hechten.Ich bin begeistert, obwohl ich einen Vergleich mit anderen Ruten dieser Preisklasse nicht machen kann (die neue Rocksweeper 3,00 m, WG 15-50g ist noch nicht da.


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ein paar Fotos:











Gruß

zesch


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

was kostet denn so ein schmuckstueck bei CMW?


----------



## Ranger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Angaben lt. altem Katalog

329 EUR mit Fuji Sic
389 EUR mit Fuji Gold


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ich genieße und schweige.....

+ genauso wichtig ist eine feine Rolle zu angeln, die es zulässt absolute Schnurkontrolle
zuzulassen, nur damit kann man das wirkliche Feingefühl dieser Rute auskosten.

(Das Bild mit dem Kettcar ist nur zu Demonstration des Biegeverhaltens)

= sonst fische ich "fein" wie man so schön sagt

Gruß

zesch


----------



## welszander71 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

so ich hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen,weil ich mir die rute auch überlegt hab.habe mich tel.von cmw beraten lassen und er meinte es wäre die beste gummirute die ich bekommen könnte.habe ihm erklärt das ich nur an grossen fischen interessiert bin und die rute ab und zu mal nen waller vertragen sollte.er meinte das macht sie mit.weil ich mich daran störte das es ein no name blank ist meinte er :dann musst du eine notdurft nehmen.auf die frage von wegen vhf meinte er nur:bruchempfindlich.gut,er muss es auch wissen.soviel zu einem telefonat von vor 3 wochen.

edit

Klarer Verstoß gegen § 5.1 h,i und § 5.2 unser Boardregeln.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Moin Det und Zesch!

hab die o.a. Beiträge entfernt da sie gegen § 5.2 unser Boardregeln verstoßen. 
(Pro wie Contra) Sry für die Brechstange aber Ihr wisst selber wie sowas endet...

@ Welsfänger

Unterlasse in Zukunft solche Formulierungen! Das verstößt ganz klar gegen 
die Boardregeln und wird dementsprechend gewürdigt.


----------



## Ranger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Welszander ich denke eine Gute Wahl! Bin auf dein Schmuckstück und deine Meinung sehr gespannt...

Benötige auch irgendwann eine neue Zanderrute


----------



## welszander71 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

sorry torsk ni ! hi ranger und alle anderen:werde mich melden wenn ich den blank habe und meine eindrücke schildern.aber ich denke ihr kennt sie ja alle schon die not..... snappers und analins usw.hab sie einmal in der hand gehabt und der blank hat mir auf anhieb gefallen.wenn ich meinen blank dann hab wird sofort gebaut ,und zwer recht einfach :korkgriff unten 350,oben 100,dps 18,fuji svsg 30,25,20,16,12+fst 10
schöne grüsse:michael@welszander


----------



## dosunny (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> @dosunny Wieder einer.....
> 
> Was hast du für eine Beringung Größe Startring?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe zwei eine mit Einsteg Gold Cermet und eine mit Fuji beide mir 25 Starter nach empfehlung vom Christian.
Ich wollte 2 Steg 30 er Starter und eine 6+1 Berringung ich habe zum vergleich zwar nur eine VHF aber ich bin überzeugt das ich sie mir richtig aufgebaut habe denn beim Fische ist die Rute einfach Ferderleicht zum vergleich zuf VHF -75g mit 6+1


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



welszander71 schrieb:


> so ich hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen,weil ich mir die rute auch überlegt hab.habe mich tel.von cmw beraten lassen und er meinte es wäre die beste gummirute die ich bekommen könnte.habe ihm erklärt das ich nur an grossen fischen interessiert bin und die rute ab und zu mal nen waller vertragen sollte.er meinte das macht sie mit.weil ich mich daran störte das es ein no name blank ist meinte er :dann musst du eine notdurft nehmen.auf die frage von wegen vhf meinte er nur:bruchempfindlich.gut,er muss es auch wissen.soviel zu einem telefonat von vor 3 wochen.
> 
> edit
> 
> Klarer Verstoß gegen § 5.1 h,i und § 5.2 unser Boardregeln.







was glaubst du was ein BMW Verkäufer sagen würde, wenn du ein Auto suchst?
Genau, unsere sind die Besten!
Wenn du zu Mercedes gehst, sagen die, sie sind die Besten!
Daihatsu wird auch nicht zugeben, dass sie einfach minderwertige Materialien verbauen...

also lass dich ruhig mal von jemanden unabhängigen beraten


----------



## welszander71 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

hallo dosunny!hab eben nicht berücksichtigt,das mein vorangegangenes posting geschnitten wurde.meinte noch ,um es jetzt vorsichtiger zu vormulieren,das ich kein gutes gefühl dabei habe für irgendeinen no name blank so viel geld zu bezahlen und über 20stunden arbeit reinzustecken.deshalb habe ich mich für was ähnliches wie die not..... entschieden.werde normale fuji sic ab 30 nehmen,5+1.
gruss:michael@welsmanchmalbeifänger


----------



## welszander71 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

sorry das ich mich eben unbeliebt mache,das ding ist sicher gut aber teuer und jeder mensch hat da so seine eigenen ansichten.werde mein temperament zügeln.
gruss:welszander


----------



## welszander71 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

hi purecontact:kenn mich aus,grins
gruss:michael


----------



## dosunny (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo dosunny!hab eben nicht berücksichtigt,das mein vorangegangenes posting geschnitten wurde.meinte noch ,um es jetzt vorsichtiger zu vormulieren,das ich kein gutes gefühl dabei habe für irgendeinen no name blank so viel geld zu bezahlen und über 20stunden arbeit reinzustecken.deshalb habe ich mich für was ähnliches wie die not..... entschieden.werde normale fuji sic ab 30 nehmen,5+1.
> gruss:michael@welsmanchmalbeifänger


 
hey du,
ich war beim christian und habe den blank in der hand gehabt und war total begeistert. ich habe schon einige spinruten aufgebaut, darunter die harisson vt, vhf, blechpeitsche. aber die system 2 hat mich vor allem vom gewicht und der stabilität
überzeugt. wie gesagt, ich habe mir schon zwei gebaut und schon einige fische damit landen können. ein absoluter traum, diese rute !! natürlich wird cmw nie etwas schlechtes sagen, ich würde meine vhf auch nie hergeben. aber in kombination mit einer 5 + 1 einstegberingung ist die rute wie ein nichts in der hand. bevor ich mir einen "markenblank" kaufen würde, der auch in asien gefertigt wird, würde ich mich für den cmw-blank entscheiden, der hat doch auch einen guten namen.


----------



## welszander71 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

hi dosunny,tatsachen sind entscheident.vielleicht hast du recht.ist wirklich ein sahneteil das will ich auch keinem madig machen.auch sportex fertigt nun nicht mehr in deutschland,wird gemunkelt.bei harrison century oder graphite usa weiss man glaub ich schon noch das im eigenen land gefertigt wird.allerdings spielt das alles ja auch keine rolle wenn man sich nur an der qualität orientiert und diese ist ja gegeben.
also :tight lines welszander


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Gibt´s denn noch keine Gerüchte, aus welcher Schmiede die "*Spin System II*" kommt?

Es gibt ja zwei Möglichkeiten, warum der Blankhersteller nicht genannt wird:

1. "Chinaramsch", der zwar billig aber trotzdem gut ist (in diesem Fall)
2. evtl. guter Blankhersteller, bei dem u.U. ein Direktbezug zu einem besseren Preis möglich wäre.


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi Burn,

ich glaube Korea als Herstellerland herausgehört zu haben...


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> Hi Burn,
> 
> ich glaube Korea als Herstellerland herausgehört zu haben...


 
Naja, dann ist halt tatsächlich ein günstiger (und trotzdem guter) Noname-Blank. Ist ja auch kein Beinbruch. Und der Blankhersteller-Name wird wohl nicht veröffentlicht, weil ihn eh keiner aussprechen kann. :q


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Welszander sich jetzt den BP Blank ausgesucht hat?


----------



## welszander71 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

hi ranger,bitte vergeb mir du hast richtig gehört.wenn ich den blank nur schon hätte.ich weiss dass der gusa-blank um einiges schwerer ist als die cmw spin system,aber ich hab mehr vertrauen in diesen.habe im moment noch eine sportex sie hat sehr viele und auch grosse fische gefangen auch wels bis 1,78m.ihr werdet lachen aber ich glaub was ich da vor jahren zusammenbaute war ein 1b easy cast blank der für damalige verhältnisse auch schon steif und schnell war.aber das teil ist schon ein wenig schwach und auch nicht leicht.jedoch hat das gewicht bei mir keinen vorrang,sondern quälbarkeit.deshalb der gusa-blank.natürlich muss man das auch am grossfischbestand im zu beangelnden gewässer festlegen.ich hoffe ich hab mich nun in diesem cmw fan tread nicht unbeliebt gemacht,aber ich find den wecki eigentlich auch gut.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

wie schwer ist den die Spin System II aufgebaut? Ich spiele momentan mit dem gedanken, mir die passende Rute fuer meine neue Stella 3000 FB zu goennen...

Bislang hatte ich die folgenden in die engere auswahl genommen:
- German Tackle Shad Pro
- Harrison VHF 45
- evtl. einen Blechpeitschen-Nachbau

Wie verhaellt sich die Spin System II im Drill vergleich zur harrison VHF 75? Ich habe eine VHF 75, aber mir ist die fuer den Durchschnittszander etwas ueberdimensioniert...


----------



## jd. (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

ich fische auch eine Spin System II. Diese ist von CMW aufgebaut in original Länge (2.68) mit Gold Cermet 5+1, und sehr kurzem Griff (unten) mit Endkappe 29cm.
Über die Verarbeitung bei CMW braucht man nicht zu diskutieren (aber über den Preis schon). Jeder der die Rute gesehen und mal Probe gefischt hat, bestätigt noch keine bessere in der  Hand gehalten zu haben.

Ich fische die Rute mit Gufis zw. 10 max. 16cm und max.25gr Köpfen. Wobei fast ausschlieslich mit 12er Gufis bis max 25gr. Köpfen im Rhein.

Meine Meinung die beste und schönste Rute die ich je gefischt habe. 


Grüße

Jörg


----------



## dosunny (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fische auch eine Spin System II. Diese ist von CMW aufgebaut in original Länge (2.68) mit Gold Cermet 5+1, und sehr kurzem Griff (unten) mit Endkappe 29cm.
> Über die Verarbeitung bei CMW braucht man nicht zu diskutieren (aber über den Preis schon). Jeder der die Rute gesehen und mal Probe gefischt hat, bestätigt noch keine bessere in der Hand gehalten zu haben.
> ...


 
Ich bin ganz deiner meinung eine echt super rute zu preis kann ich nur sagen wenn man sie selbst baut ist er doch nicht mal so hoch!!
mit ein bischen übung und geduld kann das fast jeder:m


----------



## dosunny (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> wie schwer ist den die Spin System II aufgebaut? Ich spiele momentan mit dem gedanken, mir die passende Rute fuer meine neue Stella 3000 FB zu goennen...
> 
> Bislang hatte ich die folgenden in die engere auswahl genommen:
> - German Tackle Shad Pro
> ...


 
Meine System 2 wiegt 182g mit 5+1 Fuji einsteg, geteiltem duplon und kunstoffendkappe!!
Ich habe auch die VHF mit 6+1 zweisteg und korkgriff mit aluendkappe die wiegt 284g :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Das sind aber schon 2 sehr verschiedene Aufbauten.
Laut CMW Blank Data ist der Unterschied nur 120g zu 105g.

Mich würde trotzdem nochmal interessieren, ob die Spin System wirklich so spitz oben ansetzt und sich dann bei Belastung progressiv runterarbeitet?


----------



## jd. (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich ein Bild hier einstelle werde ich mal meine Rute zeigen.

Also mit der Blechpeitsche kann man die Rute nicht vergleichen.
Ich kenne einen Händler der diese Rute im Original da hat.
Wenn einer erzählt mit dieser Rute einen 3er mepps zu fischen, dann hat der was am Kopf oder keine Ahnung vom fischen (Entschuldigung, aber das ist meine Meinung). Aber dazu ist die Spin System II auch die falsche Rute.

Vor 10 oder 12 Jahren war die BP bestimmt eine tolle Rute ( ab 40gr. Ködergewicht) aber heute hat sie nur noch für Sammler eine Berechtigung (ich hätte auch gerne eine, wenn der absurde Preis nicht währe. Aber nur für die Vitrine)

@AngelDet

Die Rute hat schon eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, und "normale Zander" machen nicht wirklich Spass an der Rute, aber Köderspiel und Bisserkennung sind nicht zu toppen und das macht eine Gufi-Rute eben aus.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke, so sah das für mich in den Videos aus, ohne daß man mangels großer Fische viel sehen konnte.


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> die (...) blechpeitsche sind wohl auch etwas überdimensioniert für durschnittszander!
> ...


 
Du hast Sie aber noch nicht gefischt, oder?


----------



## zesch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ich hab mit beiden Ruten (BP + system II) gefischt und Fische gefangen,

BP war geliehen + System II auch, nach 2 hardcore GuFi Sitzungen am Rhein stand für mich fest die System II zu bestellen, aber mit 34cm am Kork, um "Weitwürfe" herauszufordern....

Jetzt kommt wieder die Fraktion die sagt, die beißen doch immer vorne an den Steinen....

ja, mag sein. Aber 4 von 5 Zandern fange ich durch Weitwurf + langsames zupfen Richtung Steinpackung.

Mit der Ködergröße a) im Sommer Twister u. GuFis bis 12cm + b) im Winter bis 18cm nur GuFis mit sogar 30 + 35 Gramm Köpfen (für besonders tiefe + strömungsreiche Stellen), gab es nie Probleme. = klar die Weite kommt mit 18/20 Gramm + 12/14cm Gufis

die BP, diese ist schwerer und mit einer idealen Rolle, einfach nicht solange zu fischen,
wie eine System II. Die System II kommt leichter rüber beim stundenlangen fischen,
mit einer dazu abgestimmten Rolle.

Außer meiner Jerkrute, fische ich garkeine andere KuKö -Rute mehr. Ich werde alle anderen Ruten bald abgeben (bis auf die Meeres-Ecke)

Ich finde es gibt keine überdimensionierten Ruten. Nur Ruten für jeden Zweck. 

+ auf Dauer wird sich ein "besseres" Produkt hoffentlich durchsetzen,
egal zu welchen Preis oder Herkunft

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ranger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Zesch, wenn ich deine Beiträge lese, dann kann man zwischen den Zeilen richtig herraus lesen, dass Du total begeistert bist mit deiner Spinn System!

Sind 23er Köder (ExtraSoft von Relax) mit Köpfen um 28g noch zu fischen (Bodden) oder ist das mit der Rute gar nicht möglich?

Ich frage aus folgendem Grund:

Bisher fischte ich die UBS mit den o.g. Ködern, diese war mir zu weich in der Spitze für die Großköder. Herr Weckesser sagte mir gegenüber, dass das Wurfgewicht und die Aktion der Spinn System II kräftiger sind als die der UBS. 

Reicht die Spinn System II um ein Köderspektrum von 10cm-23cm abzudecken?

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## zesch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

zum schleppen ja, zum werfen glaube nicht...

es sei du machst leichte unter Arm Würfe...

mein Chef geht mit dieser Rute in Irland Großhechte schleppen (BullDog + -frogs, Muskyköder, Attractoren in Übergrößen, 30 - 35cm Forellen am System) 
er hat seine 3m Jenzi, Aspire, Lesath (alter Ringverdreher) usw. verkauft und nimmt auch garkeine andere Rute mehr mit dorthin......

das max. Köderbeförderungsgewicht zum normalen werfen liegt meiner Meinung nach bei ca. 75 Gramm, beim schleppen und pilken natürlich höher,

+ habe in Norwegen 150 Gramm Pilkerchen in 120m Tiefe ideal bewegt und gespürt und mehr Köhler gefangen, als meine 2 Mitangler an diesem besagten Morgen....

Gruß

zesch

(wo gehste denn da fischen am Bodden ???)


----------



## Ranger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Dankeschön! War bisher 1x oben im Schaproder Bodden, wollte aber dieses Jahr unbedingt nochmal hoch mit nem Kollegen.


----------



## hotte50 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Kurze Frage an die CMW'ler hier:

um welche der beiden Ruten geht es hier ?

CMW Spin Master II      oder CMW Spin Perfekt II

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ranger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Hotte weder noch es geht um die Spin System II


----------



## hotte50 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Hotte weder noch es geht um die Spin System II



leider finde ich dazu auf der Seite von CMW keine Info.

Gibt es da mal einen Link ?

Habe sie schon gefunden. Im PDF-Katalog


----------



## Ranger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Einfach den PDF Katalog downloaden 

http://cmw-angeln.de/frameset.html

dann kannst Du die Infos zu der Rute sehen und lesen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> mir gehts eigentlich um den rst-blank der shad pro und wollt halt darüber bissel was in erfahrung bringen aber scheint wohl noch keiner hier zu fischen?



wuerd mich auch interessieren... Gibt es einen Boardie in der Rhein-Neckar-Region, der die RST oder die Spin System II fischt? Ich wuerde einfach gerne mal 1-2 Probewuerfe mit beiden machen...


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> ...bestimmt sehen dass einige blechpeitschen-fans anders, will da auch gar net weiter drüber diskutieren! solls doch jeder so halten wie er es will und er es mag, also jedem das seine.
> 
> mir gehts eigentlich um den rst-blank der shad pro und wollt halt darüber bissel was in erfahrung bringen aber scheint wohl noch keiner hier zu fischen?


 
Stimmt. Ich fische in der Regel Gufis zwischen 9 und 12cm mit teilweise recht leichten Köpfen...ist aber egal.

RST-Blank??? Ich werde neugierig!! Deutsche Wertarbeit, fein, fein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Welcher (prof.) Rutenbauer kennt sich eigentlich mit RST-Blanks aus?

Ich hätte da so einen Fall (namenlos) was eigentlich von RST sein müßte. Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Det
Germantackle baut mit RST Blanks.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke, muß ich mir gleich mal vermerken, falls man da mal vorbeikommt. Boardie ist er (CS) aber hier nicht oder?
"Erkrath liegt bei Düsseldorf in Nordrhein Westfalen"


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Det
Brille putzen! 
Steht bei den Partnershops direkt unter Robert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Brille putzen!
> Steht bei den Partnershops direkt unter Robert.


Stimmt, gibt den BP jetze! |rotwerden
Muß man wohl öfter mal gucken, sozusagen tägliche Änderungen ! :q

Aber das mit der Reihenfolge stimmt wiederum nicht, die wechseln dauernd!


----------



## Pernod (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Det

Warum fragst du nicht gleich bei RST nach ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, danke. Nur wie macht man das am besten, einem Mitboardie hat man mit der PN-Schiene und i-Net Data dichter "am Ohr".
Ich werd einfach mal möglichst gute Detailfotos machen und dann sehen.

Kennt zufällig jemand gut die RST Impuls Spin - rotbrauner Blank? etwa in der Gegend Typ 1398, 3m ~70g ? |wavey:


----------



## kintaro (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

hat schon jemand beide versionen also gekürzt und ungekürzt in der hand gehabt und kann was zu den unterschieden sagen?
wäre auch nett wenn ein besitzer der rute nochmal ein paar bilder zeigen könnte.

mfg kin


----------



## bike44rot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo, 
seit Samstag bin ich Besitzer einer Spin System II. Ich habe mich für die ungekürzte Variante entschieden. 

Die Verarbeitung ist 1a und die Rute liegt mit montierter Rolle super in der Hand. 

Mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich am Mittwoch noch ausgiebig, vor dem Start der Schonzeit, testfischen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Ranger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas zu deinem neuen Schmuckstück! Bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke...


----------



## jd. (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Bilder...










Grüße

Jörg


----------



## zesch (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

schöne Rute !

seh ich das richtig das der Startring ein Zweisteg ist und der Rest Einstegringe ?

schreib mal was wenn du mit der RUte fischen warst....

GRuß

zesch


----------



## jd. (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



zesch schrieb:


> schöne Rute !
> 
> seh ich das richtig das der Startring ein Zweisteg ist und der Rest Einstegringe ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zesch,

die Rute wurde mit nur 5+1 Ringen aufgebaut wobei der Startring ein Zweifußring ist und der Rest Einfußringe. Auch der Spitzenring ist ohne "Wulst" die Abstufung der Ringe beträgt 

25,20,16,12,10 und 10er Spitzenring

Dies wurde von Herrn W. so vorgeschlagen damit die Rute durch den kurzen Griff nicht Kopflastig wird. Ich fische fast ausschließlich 12er Kopyto´s mit Köpfen zw. 10 und max.25gr. im Rhein, wobei die Rute sicher noch einiges mehr verträgt.

Von der Köderführung und von der Bisserkennung gibt es keine bessere Rute (meine Meinung, und einiger anderen die die Rute schon mal Probe gefischt haben) ich besitze auch noch zwei VHF bis 45gr. bzw. 75gr. dies sind auch sehr gute Ruten aber einfach anders .

Mit der Rute machen 50er Zander nicht wirklich Spaß. Mein größter Zander hatte 68cm und größter Barsch 42cm auch einen Wels von 112cm hab ich mit der Rute schon gefangen. Bei solchen Fischen arbeitet dann auch diese Rute sehr gut...

Die Wurfweite ist mit der VHF 75 zumindest gefühlt weiter. Ob und wieviel weiter die VHF wirft kann ich nicht sagen aber beim werfen fühlt sich die VHF besser an.

Was aber Köderführung und Bisserkennung angeht ist die Spin System nicht zu schlagen. Auch beim Ködergefühl und beim Erkennen der Bodenbeschaffenheit finde ich die Spin System deutlich besser. Und das ist mir wichtiger bei einer Gufi-Rute.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



jd. schrieb:


> Was aber Köderführung und Bisserkennung angeht ist die Spin System nicht zu schlagen. Auch beim Ködergefühl und beim Erkennen der Bodenbeschaffenheit finde ich die Spin System deutlich besser. Und das ist mir wichtiger bei einer Gufi-Rute.


Wie angelst du denn damit, welche Methode, welche Haltung und Erkennungsart?


----------



## bike44rot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas zu deinem neuen Schmuckstück! Bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke...



Danke!!!

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder





















Grüße Thomas


----------



## bike44rot (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

...leider kein Test heute. 

Extra gestern mit dem örtlichen Händler telefoniert. Heute insgesamt ca. 300km gefahren um dann am eis bedeckten 
See zu stehen.

Aber es ist auch schön eine neue Rute für zwei Monate 
vor den Fernseher zu stellen und zu bewundern.

#q Thomas


----------



## zesch (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

meine System II ist schon "so eingefischt" das die Steckverbindung immer näher aneinander kommt....

muß ich mir Gedanken machen, das Spitzenteil von unten zu kürzen, um Schlimmeres, wie zum Beispiel ein verdrehen oder eine lose Verbindung zu verhindern ?.....

was macht man da ?


Gruß

zesch


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Zesch

Jetzt mal ohne Klugsch......
Das würde ich da fragen wo sie herkommt.
CMW.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ranger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Zesch ich würde mit CMW telefonieren!

Und falls du weiterhin fischen gehst das untere Teil mit Kerzenwachs einreiben...


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ein Bekannter sagte mir ich soll im untersten Drittel (Zapfen)Nagellack (dünn) auftragen (z.B. schwarz), dann kommt man wieder ein Stück auseinander bei der Zapfenverbindung...











Gruß

zesch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Schöne Bilder! #6

Wenn ich die starke Verjüngung der Rute und das mächtige HT sehe, drängt sich  sofort der Vergleich mit einer Pacbay 1088 auf, das ist dann wohl schon vergleichbar und auch so ein "Gummiknaller". 

Und interessant die Einschätzung, daß bei diesen "Noch-mehr-GuFi" Blanks eine VHF (und selbst die 9', gehe ich von aus) dann schon wieder mehr wie ein Allrounder wirkt. 
Die 10' sind es eh mehr.


----------



## Ranger (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Zesch, was sagt denn Herr Weckesser zu deinem Problem?

Petri Heil übrigens zum Wels, hast Du den mit der SpinnSytem gefangen?


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Habe Herrn W. noch nicht gefragt, + mach ich nächste Woche, ich muß dort 2 Spitzenringe bestellen....

den Wels hat die System II gut weg gesteckt, hatte nie das Gefühl die Ringe würden verdrehen oder aufgeben. Als der Wels öfters zum Grund ging konnte ich ihn "schön wieder hochpumpen". Die Rute hat sich zwar im Kreis gebogen, aber egal, geiler Drill. Mehr Sorgen hat mir da die 9 KG Powerline gemacht, dank No-Knot + selbst geknüpften Vorfach hielt alles "welsfest". Ich war froh an diesem Tag die System Rute beigehabt zu haben.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ranger (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Schön!

Würde nicht im Traum dran denken, dass die Ringe verdrehen oder die Rute "aufgibt", eher das Ende der Schnur könnte mir bei einer langen Flucht zu denken geben.


----------



## jd. (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

mich würde auch interessieren was Herr W. zu dem Problem mit der Steckverbindung sagt. Ich habe auch das Gefühl mein Spitzenteil sich immer mehr dem Handteil nähert, ich werde das mal im Auge behalten...

Bei Welsen sind nicht die langen Fluchten das Problem... man muss diese vom Boden weg bekommen...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Gufiwerfer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



zesch schrieb:


> ein Bekannter sagte mir ich soll im untersten Drittel (Zapfen)Nagellack (dünn) auftragen (z.B. schwarz), dann kommt man wieder ein Stück auseinander bei der Zapfenverbindung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenne ich den Bekannten auch?|kopfkrat

Das wird aber nur ne kurzfristige Lösung sein,ok bin zwar kein Rutenbauer aber durch das öftere Zusammenstecken/auseinander ziehen "Verschleisst"ja die zapfenverbindung,da würde ich sogar vor dem Nagellack vorziehen als Übergangslösung eine Lage Isolierband nehmen,das ist meines Erachtens besser für den Blank,und bewirkt auch eine Verdickung des Zapfens so das das Spitzenteil wieder eher Formschlüssig einen Halt findet


----------



## zesch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Herr Weckesser hat dazu gesagt:

Rute einschicken, Spitzenteil wird ein wenig gekürzt + die Wicklung + Lack wird neu aufgetragen alles andere sollte man sein lassen..... (am Zapfen)

aber solange es noch geht solle ich die Rute fischen, erst wenn sich das Spitzenteil lockert,
bzw. nicht mehr fest sitzt, wird es Zeit die Rute neu zu kürzen...


Gruß

zesch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Also das ist schon ein dicker Hund !? |kopfkrat
Was ist das für ein weiches Material, daß es so schnell verschleißt?
Neuer Blank ohne Standfestigkeit - das Thema kommt jetzt wohl öfter. :g

Eine Übersteckverbindung so eng mit einer Gegenwicklung zu kaschieren (schön gemacht) erweist sich ja wohl auch als Flop - bei einem solchen Verschieben der Stecktiefe. 
Eine richtig einfach simple Übersteckverbindung kann man immer weiter drauf schieben bzw. nach 20 Jahren tut sich da nichts negatives, das ist der Standard. Und deswegen haben die sich an sich gegenüber den Zapfen auch in der Breite durchgesetzt.

Gegen Absägen und Kürzen hätte ich schon |uhoh: #d was dagegen, every cm counts.


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Sorry, wenn es hart klingt, aber so einen Murks habe ich in meiner mittlerweilen fast 30-jährigen Anglerlaufbahn bei noch keiner Steckrute gesehen, geschweige denn erlebt.....


----------



## zesch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

+ habe die Rute jetzt 12 Monate / je Woche mind. 3 - 4 hardcore GuFi Sitzungen

+ die letzen 12 Monate wirklich keine andere Rute benutzt

+ werde diese Rute wohl nur noch ganz transportieren (am Stück)

und möglichst wenig zerlegen + zusammen stecken

naja was solls ist + bleibt aber ne geile Rute....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Auch ich fische einige Steckruten "hardcore mäßig"  aber das von Euch beschriebene Problem ist mir noch nicht untergekommen - weder bei Shimano noch Sportex-Ruten, die ich über Jahre "gequält" habe....


----------



## Slotti (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn es hart klingt, aber so einen Murks habe ich in meiner mittlerweilen fast 30-jährigen Anglerlaufbahn bei noch keiner Steckrute gesehen, geschweige denn erlebt.....



naja... ich weiß du fischt ja auch ne VHF , ist es denn dann kein Murks wenn gerade bei dieser Rutenserie überdurchschnittliche viele Spitzen brechen?

Alles immer einer Frage welche Brille man gerade aufhat 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## ok1 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



zesch schrieb:


> und möglichst wenig zerlegen + zusammen stecken
> 
> naja was solls ist + bleibt aber ne geile Rute....



Um wieviel haben Sich die beiden Teile denn angenährt. Ist der Zapfen schon ganz weg?

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Markus18 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> naja... ich weiß du fischt ja auch ne VHF , ist es denn dann kein Murks wenn gerade bei dieser Rutenserie überdurchschnittliche viele Spitzen brechen?
> 
> Alles immer einer Frage welche Brille man gerade aufhat
> 
> Grüße Slotti




Wird langsam ein Kampf der (Ruten)Giganten hier.
Los Jungs, welche is nun die bessere!


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> naja... ich weiß du fischt ja auch ne VHF , ist es denn dann kein Murks wenn gerade bei dieser Rutenserie überdurchschnittliche viele Spitzen brechen?
> 
> Alles immer einer Frage welche Brille man gerade aufhat
> 
> Grüße Slotti





ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo Harrison erwähnt hätte....???  Ich sprach von Shimano und Sportex..... die ich ebenfalls noch sehr häufig fische

Meines Wissens nach sind die meisten Rutenbrüche ja auch nicht auf Materialfehler, sondern durch Eigenverschulden zurückzuführen..... Wenn es wirklich soooo viele Brüche aufgrund von Materialfehlern gäbe, wie manche hier behaupten, dann hätte ein Rutenbauer seinen Laden sicherlich schon zugesperrt....aber darum geht es ja hier nicht....


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Wird langsam ein Kampf der (Ruten)Giganten hier.
> Los Jungs, welche is nun die bessere!



Ist eigentlich müßig, darüber zu diskutieren, da jeder Blank seine Vor- und Nachteile hat - und jeder Angler auch unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Ansprüche an die Rute stellt - dem einen gefällt und liegt die eine besser, dem anderen eben die andere - so einfach ist das....

#h


----------



## Slotti (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

ich weiß das du keine Harrison erwähnt hast... ich weiß aber das du eine hast! Ist ja auch ok ist schließlich eine gute Rute. 

Fakt ist jedoch das 90% der Brüche NICHT auf falsche Handhabung zurückgehen sondern Materialfehler/Ermüdungsbrüche sind. !! Dessen ist man sich bei Harrison auch durchaus bewußt die neueren VHF sind überarbeitet und besitzen auch eine andere Artikelbezeichnung. Wieviel Brüche es letztendlich sind vermag ich auch nicht zu beurteilen es sind jedoch gegenüber anderen Ruten überdurchschnittlich viele. 

Sowas könnte man auch als MURKS abtun...

Ich denke letztendlich muß man mit sowas einfach leben denn schließlich wird zum beispiel in der Autoindustrie auch "gemurkst" und dort haben die sicherlich noch länger Praxistests als im Angelsport.

Unterm Strich wenn man einem Produkt schwächen zubilligt kann man das nächste nicht einfach als Murks abtun.

Nur meine Meinung

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedoch das 90% der Brüche NICHT auf falsche Handhabung zurückgehen sondern Materialfehler/Ermüdungsbrüche sind. !!



Woher hast Du denn die Weisheit? ;+

Belegte Zahl oder Schätzung? Wer schätzt?|kopfkrat

Nur mal so aus Interesse, Du kannst Deine Aussage ja sicher belegen, oder? #t


----------



## Slotti (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

ruft doch einfach mal beim Rutenbauer eures vertrauens an und bittet ihn mal um eine ehrliche antwort bezüglich der VHF...

btw ich baue mir selbst eine auf , ich habe also rein gar nichts gegen diese Rute mir gehts nur auf den Zeiger wenn auf andere Produkte sofort mitm Finger gezeigt wird obwohl man sich als VHF Fan nicht mal eingestehen kann das dieser Blank empfindlicher als andere und somit bruchgefährdeter ist.

immer sachlich und fair vergleichen...


----------



## duck_68 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> ruft doch einfach mal beim Rutenbauer eures vertrauens an und bittet ihn mal um eine ehrliche antwort bezüglich der VHF...
> 
> _Kein Problem! Und wenn der Rutenbauer ein guter ist wird er Dir Vor- wie Nachteile des Blanks erklären. Die VHF ist eben sehr hart, aber dadurch auch spröde. Armierung wenig bis nicht vorhanden. Das sind Eigenschaften, keine Mängel. _
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber Du dann bitte auch... #6

Die Ruten sind empfindlich. Fakt, nichts dran zu rütteln. Aber das kann man vor dem Kauf wissen. Einfach jeden Bruch als Materialfehler zu sehen setzt sich bei uns leider in allen Branchen durch. Ich habe hier auch Kunden die nach 8 Jahren kommen und mir erzählen so schnell dürfen Gegenstände des täglichen Gebrauchs nicht kaputt gehen, die sie dann auch noch ganz anders belastet haben als vorgesehen... #t Und natürlich wird Kulanz erwartet... ;+

Wenn man seine VHF zum Fischen benutzt und nirgends anschlägt oder ähnliches bin ich sicher gibt es keine Probleme. Ich habe zumindest keine. Die härtesten Belastunfgsproben meiner VHF-Ruten waren Marmorkarpfen von 1,28m (VHF30) bzw 1,40m (VHF 75), die ich in kurzer Zeit recht zügig aus dem Wasser geholt habe. Die Rute hat aber bekannte Schwächen wenn man sie z.B. gegen brückenpfeiler oder so schlägt, das verträgt sie sehr schlecht.... :m Andere ruten sind da unempfindlicher, keine frage.

Es gibt bei allen Modellen Fehler, auch fakt. Nur sollte das bei höherwertigen Modell hoffentlich in der QS auffallen... 

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

|good: Stefan, es stimmt haargenau so!
Bestimmte Eigenschaften sind gewollte Eigenschaften, und bei der VHF sind das diese bestimmten.

Wenn man Bruchursachen untersuchen und statistisch auswerten möchte,

1. ist die große Menge Handhabungs- bzw. Überlastungsfehler, wegen der schon beschriebenen geringen Reserve bei VHF eben schnell passiert.
2. Gibt es einige "merkwürdige" Crashes, die sorgen für Ärger und Verstimmung, nichts desto trotz muß man *wie bei jedem Blank* davon ausgehen, daß *der Aufbau der Rute nicht zu der real ausgeübten Belastung paßte*. 
Sowas ist bei der Spin-System-II ja auch schon gegeben, wenn die Zierwicklung gegen den Überschub ein Setzen der Überschublänge bei einiger Einsatzbelastung verhindert, oder der kurze konische Anschliff dies verhindert.
3. Materialfehler sind Produktionsfehler. Bei der VHF ist kein initialer bekannt, mir jedenfalls nicht. 
Dagegen etliche extra-ordinäry heftige Belastungen, wo die Rute entgegen den Erwartungen erfolgreich agierte. Alterungsmaterialfehler - Schnellalterung - wären möglich, allerdings muß man die immer im Zusammenhang mit 2. sehen, wieder daß *der Aufbau der Rute nicht zu der real ausgeübten Belastung paßte*.

So ein Fingerzeigen siehste - du auch - dort auch, hilft auch niemandem weiter. :g #d

Die meisten Angler dieser Geräteklassen sind nun (zum Glück) auch keine mono-Label-only Besitzer, wie man es manchmal beobachten kann, und die zum Flaming neigen. Und mit verschiedenen Geräten und Erfahrungen kommt auch mehr Überblick und Rationalität, was der Sache nur gut tun kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wieso diskutiert ihr jetzt diesen Thread mit dem abgedroschenem VHF Thema zu??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi Gerrit,

irgendwie ist es immer noch nicht glasklar und durch !? #c

Jetzt wäre aber wohl der richtige Zeitpinkt mal on-topic-extension auf die Tactilus'se zu schwenken.


----------



## Slotti (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

scheinbar hat letztlich keiner verstanden was ich überhaupt sagen wollte...

seis drum denkt weiterhin was ihr wollt ich wünsch euch noch viel spass !

@ angeldet das gerade du in die gleich Kerbe haust wundert mich doch sehr, haste die Email Kopie die du mir gesendet hast nicht gelesen?


VHF und Offtopic , sorry kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Slotti
Ich hab dich verstanden und kann den "Seitenhieb" gegen den Harrison Club gut verstehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Eigentlich meinte er ja nur sowas derart:
"Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte selber nicht mit Steinen werfen!"

und das ist zweifelsohne richtig. 

Aber dies sollte doch mehr ein CMW-Spin Thread sein.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



zesch schrieb:


> meine System II ist schon "so eingefischt" das die Steckverbindung immer näher aneinander kommt....






zesch schrieb:


> ein Bekannter sagte mir ich soll im untersten Drittel (Zapfen)Nagellack (dünn) auftragen (z.B. schwarz), dann kommt man wieder ein Stück auseinander bei der Zapfenverbindung...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 76472
> 
> ...




Hallo Zesch,

ich meine auf dem dritten Bild erkennen zu können, dass die System2 gar keine Zapfenverbindung, sondern eine Überschubverbindung mit "angedeutetem Zapfen" hat.
Ist das richtig?




zesch schrieb:


> + habe die Rute jetzt 12 Monate / je Woche mind. 3 - 4 hardcore GuFi Sitzungen
> 
> + die letzen 12 Monate wirklich keine andere Rute benutzt




Wenn dem so ist, dann würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, denn das ist nach so oftmaligen Gebrauch ganz normal und tritt auch bei jeder anderen Rute mit Überschubverbindung auf, nur sieht man es bei anderen Ruten nicht, da niemand nachmisst.

Der Grund, warum es dir aufgefallen ist, liegt lediglich an der Zierwicklung, die sozusagen einen Zapfen andeutet, obwohl keiner vorhanden ist.
Hätte beispielsweise eine Harrison oder Blechpeitsche eine solche Wicklung direkt an der Stelle, würde genau das gleich Problem nach so oftmaligem Gebrauch auftreten. Ohne diese Zierwicklung hättest du es nie gemerkt.

Ich würde mir also überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Die Rute ist absolut okay. Was ist denn aus der Sache geworden?

Inwischen gibt es wohl zwei neue, verschiedene "System3".
Der Name ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, denn man denkt sofort an eine Verbesserung gegenüber der System2. Ist sie aber nicht. Es handelt sich um den gleichen Blank wie der der System2, nur mit neuen Wurfgewichten. Ich denke aber, dass die System2 von den CMW eigenen Ruten immer noch das Maß der Dinge für's "normale" Gufieren darstellt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@ Angelspezi:

Stimmt, ich meinte ein anderes Bild. Habe es verkehrt verlinkt. Sorry und danke! Die Rute hat aber m. M. keinen Zapfen.

*Hier ist das Bild das ich meinte:*



zesch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 75331





Bezüglich der System3 zitiere ich mal wörtlich:
"
Blank CMW Spin System3.
Neu im Programm. Ab sofort lieferbar.
Wir haben die legendäre Spin System2 mit unserer neuen Spin System3 nach oben und unten abgerundet.
...
Die Spin Systemruten haben eine Grundlänge aufgebaut von 2,70m, die gekürzte Variante 2,60m (Zupfrute).
2 verschiedene Stärken lieferbar.

2,70m oder 2,60m	5-60g
und
2,70m oder 2,60m	15-95g
"

www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## drehteufel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich habe zufällig erst gestern mit Herrn W. ausführlich zu dem Thema telefoniert, da ich mir ursprünglich eine VHF 5-30g von ihm bauen lassen wollte. Er hat mir dann, für mich erstmal schlüssig, die leichte Spin System III ans Herz gelegt. Laut seiner Aussagen trennen die VHF und die Spin System III Welten, was Leichtigkeit des Blanks und dessen Haltbarkeit (Empfindlichkeit) betrifft.
Wohlgemerkt zugunsten der Spin System III. Die Rute soll, was die Gummifischerei betrifft, wohl derzeit Stand der Technik sein, die VHF-Technologie dagegen über 10 Jahre alt, ohne Weiterentwicklung. Demzufolge seien die Blanks klobig und schwer.
Nun ja, das sind sinngemäß die Aussagen. Was meint Ihr dazu?
Das Thema mit dem Zapfen (???) habe ich auch angesprochen, Antwort: Kein Zapfen bei der Spin System II, sondern Überschub, am Handteil eine Wicklung. Das das Spitzenteil im Gebrauch nachgibt, sei normal, auch bei anderen Ruten so, bloß dass es dort auf Grund fehlender Wicklung am Handteil nicht auffällt.
Tja, das alles macht die Entscheidung nicht grad leichter....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig erst gestern mit Herrn W. ausführlich zu dem Thema telefoniert
> 
> ...
> 
> Demzufolge seien die Blanks (edit: VHF) klobig und schwer.




|muahah:

Na ja... Hat er denn Blankdaten von der neuen SpinSystem rausgerückt? Das Blankgewicht wäre interessant, das der 30er VHF liegt bei 86g, klobig und schwer ist für mich was anderes. Je nach Aufbau kann es das werden, aber man kann die Rute auch sehr leicht aufbauen. 

Das er lieber seine eigenen Blanks verkaufen möchte weil er daran vermutlich einen erheblich größeren Profit hat ist klar, auch die Vergleichbarkeit im Preis fällt weg,wenn es den blank nur bei ihm gibt.

Hat jemand schon mal die neuen SpinSystem gefischt und kann eventuell einen Vergleich machen? Am besten natürlich wenn man beide ruten mal gleichzeitig am Wasser hat? Würde mich interessieren, auch wenn ich mir einen so gewaltigen Performance-Unterschied wie Du ihn beschreibst kaum vorstellen kann. Aber ich bin neugierig...


----------



## zesch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Das Problem der sich nähernden Überschubverbindung habe ich mit einer dünnen Schicht Maybeline Jade gelöst. + hab aber diese Schicht nochmals mit einer Rasierklinge "geglättet"... jetzt ist alles wieder gut und sitzt perfekt...

+ morgen bin ich mit Uli Beyer am Rhein (Guiding...), mal schauen ob der "Meister" wirklich so gut fängt....

....und die System II hoffentlich viele Drills bekommt....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Slotti (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das er lieber seine eigenen Blanks verkaufen möchte weil er daran vermutlich einen erheblich größeren Profit hat ist klar, auch die Vergleichbarkeit im Preis fällt weg,wenn es den blank nur bei ihm gibt.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal die neuen SpinSystem gefischt und kann eventuell einen Vergleich machen? Am besten natürlich wenn man beide ruten mal gleichzeitig am Wasser hat? Würde mich interessieren, auch wenn ich mir einen so gewaltigen Performance-Unterschied wie Du ihn beschreibst kaum vorstellen kann. Aber ich bin neugierig...



So siehts aus. Herr W. kann sehr gut, kompetent und nett beraten, doch dieses offensichtliche "Pushen" seiner Eigenlabel Blanks hat für mich doch teilweise einen etwas bitteren Beigeschmack. Aus geschäftlicher Sicht durchaus verständlich aber sind die Blanks wirklich besser als alles andere? 

Ein vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen wäre wirklich interessant.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## taxel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Herr W. kann sehr gut, kompetent und nett beraten, doch dieses offensichtliche "Pushen" seiner Eigenlabel Blanks hat für mich doch teilweise einen etwas bitteren Beigeschmack. Aus geschäftlicher Sicht durchaus verständlich aber sind die Blanks wirklich besser als alles andere?
> 
> Ein vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen wäre wirklich interessant.
> 
> Grüße Slotti



Hallo Slotti,

das ist doch verständlich. Wenn du zu VW gehst, wird man dir keinen Opel empfehlen. Herr W. ist unser Händler, nicht unser Angelkumpel.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Es ist ja auch verständlich und legitim das er diese Blanks lieber verkauft, aber zu einer guten Beratung gehört auch das man bei der Wahrheit bleibt. 


"Noch etwas schneller und leichter" ist super, aber das andere Produkt abzuwerten ist für mich immer ein Zeichen von Argumentationsnot...


----------



## Ranger (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Alle gennaten Zweifel sind sicher berechtigt, aber auch begründet? Kann jedem nur empfehlen das Gespräch mit Herrn W. zu suchen. Ich für meinen Teil habe dies auch getan und wurde im nachhinein (3 Wochen später) nicht enttäuscht...


----------



## drehteufel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ist nur leider so, dass ich mich erstmal nur auf die verschiedenen Aussagen stützen kann.
Wenn hier von der großen Mehrheit der Leute die VHF gelobt wird, dann wird sie schon sehr gut sein, daran zweifle ich auch überhaupt nicht...von der Spin System II hört man wenig (dafür aber auch nur gutes), von der III noch gar nichts. Kann daran liegen, dass nur wenige Leute sie fischen, muss aber nicht...
Sinngemäß kam zur VHF folgende Aussage von Herrn W.: Wenn man nichts anderes kennt, dann ist die VHF sicher eine gute Rute. Die Spin System III zur VHF sei jedoch nochmal ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Slotti (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Sinngemäß kam zur VHF folgende Aussage von Herrn W.: Wenn man nichts anderes kennt, dann ist die VHF sicher eine gute Rute. Die Spin System III zur VHF sei jedoch nochmal ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.



und eben das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, nach vielen Jahren sich um Nuancen verbessernder Spin-Blanks solls auf einmal über Nacht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau geben? 

Ich laß mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren .

@ Ranger verständlich aber andersherum hättest du zb. eine VHF gekauft würdest du heute vielleicht das Gleiche über die VHF sagen oder hast du beide Ruten?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Ranger (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Nein, @Slotti besitze nicht beide Ruten, habe aber mehrfach schon eine VT sowie eine VHF gefischt.


----------



## Slotti (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

erzähl doch mal was zu den Ruten im vergleich, was ist wo anders bzw besser?

Wäre wirklich interessant.

Grüße Slotti#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Also ich erhalte in den nächsten Tagen meine CMW Spin Sytem III und wäre auch sehr an einem Vergleich mit der 30er VHF interessiert.

Übrigens, ich habe von Herrn W. in etwa die gleichen Aussagen gehört. Natürlich pusht der seine Eigenblanks und ich glaube ihm auch nicht so recht, daß VHF-Blanks seit 10 Jahren veraltet sind und zwischen dem VHF und dem SystemIII Welten liegen. Aber nach seinen Aussagen ist der SystemIII auch definitiv _schneller _als der VHF_._ Das habe ich mir ausdrücklich bestätigen lassen. Und ich gehe davon aus, daß ein Rutenbauer mit dem Begriff Schnelligkeit etwas anfangen kann und da keinen Quatsch erzählt, zumal es nicht irgendein Rutenbauer ist, sondern ein sehr renommierter.
Deswegen vertraue ich dem Mann jetzt mal, ohne den Blank vorher gesehen zu haben.

Natürlich interessiert mich, wenn ich die Rute habe, ob es stimmt. :g Und wehe, wehe wenn nicht! :r


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hast Du auch eine VHF?

Sonst müsste man da mal einen  Vergleich organisieren, hat doch sicher jemand bei Dir in der Nähe eine 30er, oder?


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hast Du auch eine VHF?


Ich _hätte_ eine gehabt, ja. #q Die kam nur niemals an. Aber lassen wir das. :r



> Sonst müsste man da mal einen  Vergleich organisieren, hat doch sicher jemand bei Dir in der Nähe eine 30er, oder?


#c
Keine Ahnung. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Harrison-Treff oder ähnlich. Ein "High-End-Ruten-Vergleichs-Treff" wär doch auch mal was Feines! #h


----------



## drehteufel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich _hätte_ eine gehabt, ja. #q Die kam nur niemals an. Aber lassen wir das. :r
> 
> 
> Zu dem Thema habe ich auch noch etwas: In meiner Nähe hat jemand 3 VHF's, die ich nun mal zwecks Entscheidungsfindung, ob VHF oder Spin System III, probefischen wollte.
> ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo drehteufel,

entweder ich weiss ganz genau, wen du damit meinst, oder es geht mehreren Leuten so. Aber lassen wir das. Mit dem Thema bin ich durch. :g

Mal sehen, welche Erfahrungen ich jetzt mit dem "anderen" Rutenbauer machen werde, da ist meine Rute immerhin schon versandbereit und muss nur noch von mir bezahlt werden.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Achso, er baut sie erst und dann zahlt man? Ist ja auch ziemlich kulant...also keine Vorkasse im eigentlichen Sinne.
Mir hat CMW für die Spin System III eine Lieferdauer von ca. 2 Wochen zugesagt.
Welche hast Du bestellt? Die leichte?


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Achso, er baut sie erst und dann zahlt man? Ist ja auch ziemlich kulant...also keine Vorkasse im eigentlichen Sinne.
> Mir hat CMW für die Spin System III eine Lieferdauer von ca. 2 Wochen zugesagt.
> Welche hast Du bestellt? Die leichte?



Hallo,


nicht direkt, ich hab die Hälfte schon angezahlt, dann hat er gebaut, und bevor sie versendet wird  muss ich den Rest bezahlen. Nicht die Kulanz, die man bei "anderen" Rutenbauern vielleicht hat, aber dafür bekomme ich meine Rute wenigstens wirklich. :g Das mit der Anzahlung kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen, ich würde auch nicht auf reines Vertrauen Unikat-Ruten bauen.

Ich hab die Leichte bestellt, die soll für 20g Ködergewicht ideal sein.

Ich habe seit der Bestellung zwar länger als 2 Wochen gewartet, das liegt aber daran, daß die Blanks noch garnicht da waren, als ich bestellt habe. Ich denke aber daß man davon ausgehen kann, daß dort Ruten gebaut werden und nicht mit hunderten von Bestellungen im Rücken lustig in den Urlaub gefahren wird.


----------



## Heuwiese (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Gibt es schon was zu der CMW Spin System 3 zu berichten?


----------



## Markus18 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221&page=8 und hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221&page=18 |wavey:


----------



## Heuwiese (8. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Markus18:
Danke hatte schon gesucht aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## pitrock (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ein Bericht zur CMW Spin System 3:

Nachdem ich mir zwei Harisson VHF Spin WG 30-75Gr. und 30-90Gr. von einem renomierten
Rutenbauer zur Ansicht schicken ließ, war klar dass das meine neuen Ruten werden. Bisher
fischte ich die Shimano Beastmaster XH WG-100Gr. in 2,70m und die Drachkovitch Millenaire
-60Gr. in 2,70m.
Beim Zanderfischen im Fluss und Kanal war die XH jedoch zu Kopflastig, auch nach ein-
kleben eines Gegengewichts, Rundstahl 10mm ca. 45Gr., am Griffende war das Ergebnis
nicht sehr befriedigend. Der Knüppel wog jetzt 285Gr. und war vom Handling viel zu
schwer, auch beim Hechtangeln mit großen Gufis bis 23cm war das nicht der Hit, obwohl
die Rute die Belastung gut wegsteckt und auch für diese Fischerei geeignet ist.

Als Zanderrute für den Kanal benutzte ich deshalb die Drachko Millenaire mit Schieberollen-
halter, die ist leicht und feinnervig, für meine Bedürfnisse aber etwas zu weich im
Rückgrat, nicht unbedingt für den Fluss geeignet. Die Drachko Prestige 2,70m WG -80Gr. 
fischte ich auch zeitweise, sehr schnell und leicht, das Rückgrat war mir nicht hart genug.
Da ist die Beastmaster XH straffer ausgelegt.

Beim Vergleichsfischen waren wir (meine zwei Kumpels und ich) von den Harissons
begeistert, wir kannten bisher nicht besseres, einfach geil. Sehr schnell mit ordentlich
Rückgrat, schön ausgewogen - das einzige Manko war der lange Griff unter dem
Rollenhalter, ca. 40cm, damit bekam man die sprichwörtliche Kopflastigkeit wohl gut in den
Griff. Die Ruten waren aufgebaut Ringe Fuji SIC Zweisteg 6+1, 25er Startring bei der 75er
und ein 30er bei der 90er.
Die 75er VHF ist gut für Gummis von 10-16cm mit 12-30Gr. Köpfen, die 90er VHF ist
geeignet für Gufis 15-23cm mit 15-35Gr. Köpfen, Bulldawgs etc.!

Ich besaß zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine handgebaute Jerkrute und war von jenem
Rutenbauer sehr beeindruckt. Nachdem ich meine Vorstellungen in einer technischen Skizze
in Powerpoint eingepflegt hatte, informierte ich mich bei dem einen oder anderen Anbieter
über die Preise, Ausstattungen und Qualitäten von Spinnruten.
Bei CMW hatte mir damals H.Weckesser auch sofort die Spinn System 2 WG-85Gr.
vorgeschlagen, er hielt nichts von den Harisson VHF – hätte ich bloß vorher gewusst wie
recht er haben sollte, doch dazu später!
Jedenfalls habe ich mir den Rutenbauer meiner Jerkrute ausgesucht, Details abgestimmt
wie Ringe, Grifflänge und vor allem die Kopflastigkeit angesprochen – hier war ich von der
XH vorgeschädigt. So etwas wollte ich auf keinen Fall wieder haben.
Mir wurde zugesichert, dass die Details mit mir noch mal geprüft und abgesprochen
werden, evt. 1-Steg Beringung, Griffverlängerung auf Grund des kurzen Griffes und der
befürchteten Kopflastigkeit, aber meine Vorgaben waren in Ordnung, Beringung Fuji SIC
Zweisteg 6+1 mit jeweils 25er/30er Startring und 32cm Grifflänge unten incl. A-Kappe.
Auch die Rute auszuwiegen, Ringe mit TESA festkleben, Rollenhalter und Kork obligatorisch
aufziehen, mit einer entsprechenden Rolle bestücken, welche auch genannt wurden, wurde
mir zugesichert.
Gesagt, getan, Bestellung Ende November 2007 abgeschickt, Terminzusage zur Fertig-
stellung innerhalb von 4-5 Wochen erhalten. Geil, dann könnte ich die Peitschen gleich im
Januar mit in den Boddenurlaub nehmen, doch aus Januar wurde Februar, wurde März,
wurde April, und dann kamen sie irgendwann! Zwischendurch habe 5-6mal nachgefragt,
aber der Rutenbauer hatte jedes Mal gerade eine halbe Lungenentzündung durchstanden,
andere wären schon erledigt, der Junge war aber wirklich hart im nehmen.
Mit großer Erwartung packte ich sie aus, war happy, echt klasse verarbeitet, aber das war
es auch. Selbst mit einer 4000er Twin Power FA waren beide Ruten zum abnicken bereit,
Kopflastig, zum kotzen!
Auf Anfrage beim Rutenbauer meint der MA (MA = Mitarbeiter) nur, ich wollte das so
haben, so wurde das auch umgesetzt.
So ein netter Kerl, nicht wahr, da stimmst du dich ab, telefonierst Ewigkeiten hin und her
ob deine Vorgaben so okay sind, er schlägt dir sogar einen 30er Startring für die 75er vor,
dann wartest du fast ein halbes Jahr, zahlst 300,-EUR pro Rute und erhältst so einen
Schrott! Eine versierte Beratung, die Kundenwünsche optimal umzusetzen, ggf. einwirken
weil das nicht funktionieren kann, all das erwartet man hier vergebens, vor allem
Zuverlässigkeit oder Terminierung ist hier ein Fremdwort.
Auf die Anfrage hin, mir ein Zusatzgewichte von 30gr. in die Griffstücke hinter der A-Kappe
einzukleben stimmt er zu. Ich schicke sie mit den Zusatzgewichten ein, mit der Bitte um
schnelle Bearbeitung, innerhalb einer Woche, wegen dem bevorstehenden Ende der
Schonzeit, wird zugesagt – alles klar.
So und was ist, über drei Wochen später bekomme die Ruten zurück, sie wiegen genauso
viel wie vorher, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Diese Tatsache können Freunde von mir
bezeugen, wir haben die Ruten vorher und nachher zusammen auf die Waage gelegt!
Später erfahre ich, dass der Rutenbauer während dieser Zeit in Schweden Urlaub machte,
Hechtangeln und Jerkrutentest!

Auf Nachfrage beim CMW wegen der Kopflastigkeit der Harissons, mir die Griffe umzubauen
und zu verlängern, will mich H.Weckesser wieder von der Spin System überzeugen, diesmal
die Spin System 3. Nach langem hin und her nehme ich einen Tag Urlaub, viele Stunden
Autofahrt in Kauf, meine beiden Harissons, diverse Rollen und Köder mit im Gepäck, und
mach mich auf den Weg zu CMW.
Als ich die Spin System 3 WG-60Gr. und -95Gr. in der Hand halte, im Vergleich parallel
meine beiden Harisson VHF, will ich nur noch die Spin System 3.
Er hatte so Recht gehabt mit dem veralteten Blankkonzept, mit der Schnelligkeit, Härte
und Leitfähigkeit der Ruten! Was ich bisher nicht hatte war der direkte Vergleich, denn
außer ihm vertreibt kein Zweiter Rutenbauer diese Blanks.
Nachdem ich die Ruten am nahe liegenden Gewässer testen durfte, ist klar dass ich meine
beiden Harrison VHF verkaufe. Meine Bestellung für zwei Spin Systems 3 -60Gr. und bis
-95Gr. erfolgte umgehend.
Nach ausgiebigem Fischen mit diesen Ruten, auch Freunde von mir konnten sie aus-
probieren, können wir einstimmig einen hervorragenden Eindruck der System 3 bestätigen.
Einsatzgebiet der SP3 bis 60Gr. sind Gufis bis max. 15cm mit max. 20Gr. Kopf, damit kann
man aber keine Gewaltwürfe mehr machen. Zum gefühlvollen werfen geht das noch,
optimal sind aber Köpfe von 7-16Gr. mit Gufis 8-15cm. Eingesetzt habe ich die Rute am
Kanal und in den Elbbuhnen, wobei ich im Fluss selten in der harten Strömung fische.
Die SP3-60 ist von der Stärke/Wurfgewicht unter der VHF-75 angesiedelt, dafür gibt es
aber die Spin System 2 WG-85, Blankcharakteristik identisch wie SP3.
Kommt von der Power und dem Einsatzspektrum der VHF-75 sehr nah, beide sind vergleich-
bar, haben aber ihre Grenzen wenn große Gufis von 23cm und Bulldawgs geworfen werden.
Man spürt die Überlastung dem Blank an. Ich selbst konnte die SP2 noch nicht fischen,
stütze mich daher auf Erfahrungen und Berichte anderer.
Meine SP3-60 habe ich auf 2,60m kürzen lassen, sie ist so etwas härter in der Spitze. Vom
Handling der Länge entsteht für mich kein effektiver Unterschied zu einer 2,70m Rute. Du
bekommst jeden Anhieb durch, wirfst genauso weit. Wurfweite bekommst du nur über
dünnere Schnur oder einen größeren Spulenkern der Rolle, auch eine größere Beringung mit
30er Startring bringt nichts. Beringung Fuji SIC Einsteg 5+1, 25er Startring, Rollenhalter
Fuji DPS 18 de luxe (der DPS 17 ist mit persönlich zu filigran), Grifflänge ab Unterkante
Rollenhalter incl. Abschlusskappe 30cm. Damit liegt sie sehr gut in der Hand, der Edelstahl-
Rubberkorkabschluss wiegt die Balance vom Blank super auf, gewogenes Gewicht der Rute sind 212 Gr.!
Man denkt man hat nichts in der Hand, echt Wahnsinn was der H.Weckesser entwickelt
hat! Und die 5cm die du den Gummi mit der Rute zupfst kommen auch 1:1 am Köder
an.
Mit der SP3 -95Gr. kann man getrost Gufis bis 23cm mit 30Gr. Kopf und große Bulldawgs
fischen. Selbst das vibrieren eines 12er Kopytos mit 12Gr. Kopf spürt man in den Fingern.
Die Länge meiner SP3-95 ist original 2,70m, Beringung Fuji SIC Einsteg 6+1, 30er Startring,
Rollenhalter Fuji DPS 18 de luxe, Grifflänge ab Unterkante Rollenhalter incl. Abschlusskappe
35cm. So liegt sie auch mit einer Edelstahl-Rubberkorkabschlusskappe ausbalanciert super
in der Hand. Gewogenes Gewicht der Rute 242Gr.! In 2,60m wird sie wohl sehr hart in der
Spitze, dann machen die kleineren Köder vielleicht keinen Spass mehr.
Klar ohne Mehrgewicht der A-Kappe würde man 30 Gr. Gewicht sparen, aber so hat hält
mit einer 265-285-Gr. Rolle (Aspire 2500FA oder Infinity Q3000) für die SP3-60 oder 
335-395Gr. Rolle (Aspire 4000FA oder TP 4000FA) bei der SP3-90, einen Taktstock in der
Hand, der für mich/uns wirklich die Meßlatte für Spinnruten darstellt, die Rute stellt sich
mit Rolle in der Waage auf 10-11.00Uhr ein. Optimal um stundenlang konzentriert und
ermüdungsfrei fischen zu können. Das konnte ich mit der VHF-75 nicht, bei 12-15cm Gufis
mit 15Gr. Kopf tat mir nach einem halben Tag schon mein Handgelenk weh. Freihändig
zupfen konnte man mit dieser Rute nicht. Mit der SP3-60 fische ich zwei Tage am Stück
ohne Ermüdung! Man spürt jeden Stein, Sandboden, Schlamm oder auch nur wenn der
Hecht oder Zander den Gufi anspucken. Die Vibration oder das aufsetzen der Gufis spürst
du durch den Korkgriff bis in die Fingerspitzen, und mit dem schnellen und harten Rückgrat
(dagegen sind die VHF´s Flitzebögen) kann man einen wirkungsvollen effektiven Anhieb
setzen, perfekt.
Selbst die Hänger haben sich auf Grund des guten Feeling erheblich reduziert!

Über die Grifflängen lässt sich streiten, spätestens aber mit warmer Bekleidung im Herbst o.
Winter merkt man so einen umständlichen langen Besen hinter dem Ellenbogen, man bleibt
ewig hängen in den Klamotten. Und das man mit einem längeren Griff weiter werfen kann,
können ich und einige andere nicht bestätigen. Die Wurftechnik ist entscheidend,
manchmal verblüfft es doch den einen oder anderen Kollegen, wie viel mehr an Meter man
mit dem selben Gerät herausholt, gewusst wie!
Meine Zweifel hatte ich bei der Einstegberingung, die haben sich jedoch nach Aussage von
H.Weckesser schon bei der SP2 beim Zanderzupfen in Spanien, dort auch bei unzähligen
Wallerdrills von 2m-Fischen bewährt. In Belastungstests konnten wir (meine Kumpels und
ich) in dieser Hinsicht keine Nachteile erkennen. Zumal wir in unserem Rutensortiment auch
einige Drennan Distance Carp 12" mit Einstegberingung haben, und diese selbst nach über
12 Jahren intensiven Karpfenfischen mit unzähligen Gewaltdrills und –würfen mit Schlag-
schnüren noch tipp top sind. Klar wenn ich irgendwo hängen bleibe, kann ich die Ringe
demolieren. Aber mit entsprechender Fremdeinwirkung bekomme ich jede Rute hin. Und
ehrlich gesagt, passe ich auf meine SP3´s besser auf als auf meine Frau und manchmal
nehme ich sie sogar noch fester ran. Schliesslich investiert man 430-440,-EUR pro Rute
nicht einfach mal so.
Ich hoffe, dass ich hier einen kleinen Einblick zu diesen Spinnruten geben konnte und dem
einen oder anderen einen Fehlkauf ersparen kann. Lieber abwarten, richtig informieren,
vergleichen, einmal richtig bezahlen und Freude erleben, als doppelt drauf zu legen und
sich jedes Mal beim Fischen zu ärgern.
Mein Fazit: die Harissons sind vernünftig aufgebaut keine schlechten Ruten, haben sich
sicherlich auch tausendfach bewährt und fischen sich auch gut, aber mit der Spin System
3 (oder 2) fischt man in einer anderen Liga!


----------



## zesch (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

petri + viele Fische mit Deinen neuen Ruten !

hast alles gut erklärt und beschrieben....

(das mit den weniger Hängern kann ich nur bestätigen)

+ und mit meiner System II zieh ich GuFis von 18cm + 30 Gramm Kopf oder 12cm + 50 Gramm Kopf voll durch (Rhein + Ostsee), 

alle Gewichte / Größen darüber geht nur noch mit Gefühl, Pilker (bis 120 Gramm, Abdrift)

+ mich würde mal interessieren, wie es mit einer genauso feinfühligen 3,00m - 3,20m

Rute, die nicht kopflastig wäre, als reine Weitwurfkanone für Gewichte + Größen von bis 20 Gramm Köpfe bis 12cm GuFi Länge.......aussehen würde ??

*wurfweite* + nicht Kopflastkeit liegen im Vordergrund.....

gibt es so einen Blank ?


Gruß

zesch


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo pitrock,


Guter Bericht! Kann das nur bestätigen! :m

Der SIII ist echt ein Hammer-Blank, absolut "State-of-the-Art".

Man kann in der Absinkphase am Blank spüren, wie sich der Schnurwinkel verändert! Dieses "Kribbeln" fühlt sich einfach obergenial an.


----------



## Ranger (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wie sieht denn diese Edelstahl-Rubberkorkabschlusskappe aus? Gibt es da ein Foto von der SP3???


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn diese Edelstahl-Rubberkorkabschlusskappe aus? Gibt es da ein Foto von der SP3???



Moin Ranger,

in diesem Beitrag gibt's ein Foto, allerdings leider ein Schlechtes. Dort ist ne CMW-Edelstahlkappe mit Rubberkork verbaut.


----------



## ivo (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Ranger,

hier mal die Edelstahl-/Korkabschlusskappe von meiner SpinSystem II.


----------



## Ranger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Vielen Dank ihr zwei!


----------



## Heuwiese (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Kann man die SP3 mit den ABU Fantasista Ruten vergleichen?


----------



## Ranger (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich glaube kaum!


----------



## jd. (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

ich als Themenstarter habe heute seit einiger Zeit mal wieder ins Forum geschaut und zu meinem erstaunen gelesen das es eine neue Spin System gibt. da ich auf der suche nach einer etwa "leichteren" Rute bin, werde ich, mal Dienstag Herrn W. anrufen. Die Rute bis 60gr. Wg. hört sich doch sehr gut an. Mal sehen was daraus wird. Ist die Überschub Verbindung genau wie bei der Spin System II (bei mir nähert sich das Spitzenteil auch immer mehr der Wicklung (ca. 5mm) des Handteils.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## ivo (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo jd.,

wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Spin System II?


----------



## jd. (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Ivo,

ich denke das die Spin System II eine der perfektesten Gummiruten auf dem Markt ist (das ist meine Meinung und ich akzeptiere auch jede andere). 
Ich fische mit der Rute ausschließlich von Buhnen im Rhein mit Gufis 8-12 cm und Köpfen zw. 8 bis max. 25 gr., und ich denke genau dazu ist sie etwas zu hart/steif. Auch finde ich bei den kleinen Gufis mit leichten Köpfen fehlt ihr etwas die Aufladung um extreme Wurfweiten zu erzielen. Aber was die Bisserkennung angeht kenne ich keine bessere. 
Ich fische auch noch zwei Harrison VHF 2,70m bis 45gr. und 70gr. wobei die VHF 15-45gr. die kleinen Gufis perfekt wirft und auch im Drill besser an fühlt als die Spin Perfekt II (nicht so steif), fische ich fast nur die Spin Perfekt II (feeling bzw. Bisserkennung ist einfach besser als bei einer VHF).
Wenn Du aber 12er besser mit 15er Gufis und 20gr.+ Köpfen fischt dann ist sie perfekt.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich mal bei Herrn W. vorbei schauen und mit die etwas leichtere Spin Systen III bis 60gr. in 2,70m anschauen.

Die Rute auf den Bildern finde ich vom Aufbau sehr schön.

Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## ivo (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke für deine Eindrücke Jörg.

Genau für diese Einsatzbereiche habe ich die Rute.:m

WickedWalleye hat ja eine System III. Ist auch etwas feines.
Ich denke auch schon darüber nach.:q


----------



## Tisie (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

interessanter Thread #6

Ich hatte es schon im High-End-Handmade-Spinnruten-Diskussionsthread geschrieben, aber hier ist die Frage vielleicht noch besser aufgehoben:

Ich habe mal im CMW Online-Shop geschaut und drei verschiedene Spin System Modelle gefunden:

- Spin System (günstig)
- Spin System II (ziemlich teuer)
- Spin System III (sehr teuer)

Der Spin System Blank ist ja preislich recht attraktiv und ich würde gerne wissen, wie Aktion und WG ausfallen (gerne auch im Vergleich zu anderen Gummiruten bzw. -blanks wie z.B. der VHF). Fischt den Blank hier jemand? Bisher war ja nur von der Spin System II und III die Rede ... eine Anfrage an CMW habe ich bereits gestellt, aber eine Meinung aus "Anwendersicht" ohne hintergründige Verkaufsabsichten wäre schon sehr interessant  ... und was macht die Spin System II und III Blanks so viel besser, daß sich die Mehrausgabe im Vergleich zur günstigen Spin System (ohne Zahl) lohnt?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ranger (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

In gut 2 Wochen bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer einer Spinn System III!


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> In gut 2 Wochen bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer einer Spinn System III!


 
Ich bin schon einer...allerdings nur temporär, habe freundlicherweise eine Spin System III, WG 5-60g, zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. 
Zum Testen sozusagen.


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> In gut 2 Wochen bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer einer Spinn System III!




Wenn du es endlich bist, schreib mal bitte deine ersten Eindrücke.
Mit welchem WG hast du sie bestellt?


----------



## Ranger (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Kai,

habe die Hechtrute -95g gewählt...


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> habe die Hechtrute -95g gewählt...





Hallo Ranger,
super, für die Rute interessiere ich mich auch. 
Da bin ich ja mal auf deine Meinung gespannt. Hast du zufällig eine VHF als Vergleich?


----------



## Ranger (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Nein, habe keine VHF als Vergleich...


----------



## haihappendave (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Ranger,

ich interressiere mich auch für eine Spinsystem III (15 - 95g). Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen wie Deine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Rute waren? Entspricht Sie Deinen Vorstellungen.Welche Gummifischgrößen lassen sich damit gut werfen und führen?

Fischt Du viel. auch eine Spinnsystem II?


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

Ich fische seit 2 Wochen eine SS II.die entspricht genau dem was ich erwartet habe,Aufbau,Verarbeitung,Handling alles top.

Ich hatte ne Speedy vorher als XH und habe eine Rute gesucht mit der ich auch andere Gufis als Kopytos,beim Angeln spüre,wie z.B. Attractoren oder Saltshaker,die in 10 cm lange nicht soviel Rabbatz machen,das kann ich mit der neuen Rute.

Ich bin zufrieden,auch wenn es ne Stange Geld ist, die man dafür hinlegt,allerdings wäre meine nächste Rute ne Lesath geworden und da ist sie nur unwesentlich teurer,dafür aber nicht von der Stange.

Mein Köderspektrum umfasst hauptsächlich 8er und 11 er Kopytos,10 Attractoren,11er Saltshaker,gelegentlich auch 14er und 16er Kopytos,alles an 10 Gramm Köpfen.

Martin


----------



## Blazer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

hole den Tröt noch mal hoch, weil ich zu den zwei Ruten SSII und SSIII noch Fragen habe.

Ich möchte mir eine Gufirute für den Rhein bauen.

1. Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen der SSII und SSIII?

2. Welche Rute wäre die bessere für den Rhein?

3. Bis zu welchem Kopfgewicht kann man die fischen?

4. Welche Länge und welches WG?

5. Welche Rolle und Rollengrösse könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß blazer


----------



## zesch (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

eine SSII und eine SSIII kann man unterschiedlich aufbauen,

z.B. durch Beringung oder Spitzenlänge, je nach Verwendungszweck

eine kurze Rute = zum zupfen (Gufi)

und welche "es" sein soll, frag mal den Meister Weckesser selbst,

der kann es Dir am besten beantworten


zesch

WG = Gufi + Bleikopf, ich werfe mit der SSII Köpfe bis 30 Gr mit bis zu 16 u. 18cm langen Gufis //~5%, hauptsächlich Köder mit 18 - 28 Gr Köpfen von 8 - 14 cm 80%
der Rest sind Wobbler/Blinker/Spinner

Rolle =  nimm eine 3000 (Daiwa Größe) oder 4000 (Shimano Größe) Rolle


----------



## ckw (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Zur SS III kann ich leider nichts sagen. 
Ich habe allerdings eine SS II und die Notung. Für mich als Laien sind das beides tolle Ruten, die ein großes Spektrum (von Bachforelle bis Hecht) abdecken. Ich habe die Ruten auch von einem Fischer mit viel Praxis testen lassen. 

Die Notung hat etwas mehr Rückrat und ist als Allround-Rute einzustufen, allerdings dürfte im Hinblick auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die SS II vorne liegen.


----------



## Herr P (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo!

Wer im Raum Hamburg kann mir mal seine Spinnsystem 3 oder 2 vorführen?

Fische 18er GUFIS mit 15-20gr WG-z.B Kopyto 
und oder 23er no action shads.

Ist jemand dazu bereit?

Herr W sagt , dass die 3 ein Tick giftiger ist...und er mir die System 2- 2,60 empfehlen würde.obwohl die andere ein höhereres WG hat?

Beide kommen 100 Prozent damit klar? Kleinere Fische ich nicht!


----------



## Wheelinger (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hab den 16er Jan Gutjahr Super Fat Bait mit 20 gr WG voll durchgezogen bzw. mich ans voll durchziehen langsam rangetastet. Das funzt schon, wobei ich die Angst nie ganz verloren hab. Ist halt schon ein Brocken der Fat Bait. Aber es ging gut.

Ich denke mal, wenn man die Rute in 2,60 hat, dann passt das auf jeden Fall. Ich fische die SS 2 in 2,69 m.

Wohne aber schlanke 500 km weg, also meine wird nicht geworfen ... :q


----------



## Herr P (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wer kann mir denn das giftiger der SS3  mal entschlüsseln.
Da mein Lieblingskoeder ja nun mal die no action koeder sind-die ja gerne mal zwei drei harte Zupfer kriegen -ist doch was giftigeres (strafferes ) berrser oder nicht?

Mein 23er no action entspricht von der Wurfdynamik her einem 18er Schaufelschwanz mit 15-20gr kopf.

Meine eigentliche Angst ist nicht , dass Herr W. nicht perfekt ist , sondern ,dass mir die Rute zu weich ist.
Ich bin "harte und kräftige Ruten gewohnt.

Gruss an alle 
Herr P


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Mit "Giftiger" ist das Rückstellverhalten gemeint, wenn man die Rute biegt, geht sie schneller wieder in die Ausgangsposition. Frag ihn doch mal, welche die "Härtere" ist. Für 23cm Latschen nehmen viele halt schon mehr so 100g WG... könnte wirklich kritisch sein. Er hat aber auch noch die Tactilus, die etwas derber sein soll und die Velox-Gummiblanks...


----------



## Slotti (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

*Ich vermute* mit giftiger meint er die etwas höhere Rückstellgeschwindigkeit der Spin System III ? 

Wenn du einen kräftigen straffen Blank bevorzugst bist du bei der Spin System II gut aufgehoben. Rein vom begrabbeln hatte mir der Blank eher zugesagt als die IIIer, wobei die IIIer keinesfalls ein Wabbelstock ist.

günstige aber auch sehr gute alternativen findest du mit der Harrison VHF oder CTS EST ab 45-90.

|wavey:


----------



## Herr P (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich durfte zum Beispiel mal eine Pro Shad testen.

Schöne Rute -aber insgesamt hätte ich es gerne ein wenig straffer.
Medium Würfe mit 23er KOpyto werden bewältigt und geführt aber insgeamt weist sie mir zu viel parabolische Aktion aus.

Konnte einen 70er Hecht damit drillen und habe ihn schon ganz gut gespürt.
Also nicht nur reingekurbelt.

Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Wheelinger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

In der aktuellen Raubfisch werden einen Haufen GuFi-Spinruten aller Preissegmente getestet und vorgestellt. Die SS II ist auch dabei. Vielleicht interessant für den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Herr P (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Bei allem Respekt.
Dieser Test oder zummindest die Auswertung ist ja wohl ein Griff ins Klo.

Danach ist jed Rute irgendwie super oder gut zu gebrauchen.
Keine Detailaufbahmen-Auswertung etc.

Da wurden wohl nur Werbegelder verarbeitet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt.
> Dieser Test oder zummindest die Auswertung ist ja wohl ein Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Danach ist jed Rute irgendwie super oder gut zu gebrauchen.
> ...



Sehr richtig #6

Alle getesten Ruten sind toll, eigentlich kann man jede nehmen. Aha, deswegen sind viele Angler auch so begeistert wenn sie mal besserer Tackle in die Hand bekommen, weil eben alles gleich ist... #c


----------



## Wheelinger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Na wer ihn nicht lesen will, der lässt es halt ... hab es nur gut meint |kopfkrat

Wäre auch nicht meine letzte Entscheidungsquelle, aber man bekommt einen guten Überblick, was so feilgeboten wird. Sind ja ziemlich viele Hersteller vertreten. Uns so Geschichten wie tatsächliches Gewicht oder Länge der Rute finde ich jetzt nicht gerade so unwichtig. Wer sich eine teure Rute kaufen will, muss sie sowieso mal in der Hand gehabt haben, aber hier kann man sich in seiner Preisklasse mal ein Bild machen, was es so gibt. Und dann gezielt ab in den Laden. Die Briefwaage nimmt wohl keiner mit zum Tackle-Dealer ... daher ist der Test nicht unnützlich. Und welche Ruten für die anvisierten 23 cm mit 25 Bleikopf geeignet sind und welche nicht, geht deutlich aus dem Test hervor. Und ich glaube, um genau so eine Frage ging es auch hier im Thread ... aber naja #c


----------



## Wheelinger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wie gut, dass hier jeder seine "objektive" Meinung kundtut. Kann man eigentlich jede weitere Infoquelle außer dem Anglerboard abschaffen ...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Nun habt euch mal wieder lieb.
Die Rute ist über jeden!!!! Zweifel erhaben, die Testmethoden der Angelpresse eher nicht. Auch auf deren Gewichtsangaben würde ich nix geben.


----------



## Wheelinger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Darum ging es ja auch gar nicht. Fische die Rute selbst und bin äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## scemler (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich hab auch ne 3er und die ist einfach extrem schnell.

Wenn ich damit in der Elbe mit dem Gufi vorne an der Steinpackung beim Hochkurbeln mal an den Steinen hängenbleibe, dann reisst es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand, so heftig wird jeder Kontakt übertragen.

Die Bisserkennung ist dementsprechend perfekt.


----------



## berpau (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo, so ich komme aus dem Raum Bremen und habe eine SSII und baue gerade eine SSIII 60 auf (Handteil ist Fertig). Zur SSIII möchte ich mich noch nicht vor einem ausgiebigen Test äussern. DIe SSII in 2,60 müsste aber mehr als genau passen. Ich denke aber auch , dass man die Rute selbst fischen muss um eine Aussage für sich selber treffen zu können. Da ich auch eine VHF 90 habe, die auch passen könnte und "relativ" nah an HH bin würde ich Dir schon anbieten können , dass Du diese Ruten selber testen könntest  >> Kleiner Test an der Elbe ??? >> Eveentuell ist dann auch die SSIII fertig


----------



## Herr P (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo!
Klasse! Schreib doch einfach mal kurz ne mail wenn Du sie fertig hast . Wenn es dann zeitlich bei beiden passt koennnen wir ja mal ein paar würfe machen.

Gruss Herr P


----------



## berpau (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@Herr P  habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Wenn wir ein Testfischen zustande bekommen kannst DU ja einen kleinen Bericht hier einstellen


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Die Briefwaage nimmt wohl keiner mit zum Tackle-Dealer ...



Das wäre wohl auch übertrieben, weil das Rutengewicht imo eine total unwichtige Rolle spielt. Eine gut ausbalancierte Rute fühlt sich immer leichter an, selbst wenn sie 100g mehr wiegt, als eine kopflastige Rute.

Und die Balance kann man im Laden eben sehr schön überprüfen.


----------



## zesch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

so gut sich die SSII fischen lässt.....

nach 3 Jahren Dauergebrauch ist nun die Steckverbindung am Limit nah aneinander gerückt....der Rollenhalter verdreht permanent nach 40 - 50 Minuten Angelzeit
(wenn der Griff warm wird)
so langsam wirds Zeit für eine Wartung beim Meister Weckesser,
am besten mit "Longlife - Garantie"

fürs 4 Tage die Woche hardcore gufieren ist meine Rute leider nicht gebaut worden...

hätte ich das bei der Bestellung sagen sollen ?

Petri

zesch


----------



## Slotti (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



zesch schrieb:


> nach 3 Jahren Dauergebrauch ist nun die Steckverbindung am Limit nah aneinander gerückt....



das kann passieren, die war etwas knapp gebunden, ist kein Akt das richten zu lassen



zesch schrieb:


> der Rollenhalter verdreht permanent nach 40 - 50 Minuten Angelzeit
> (wenn der Griff warm wird)



das heißt der Rollenhalter ist nicht mehr fest?  |bigeyes das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren und ist auch nur schwer zu fixen. Normalerweise muß da alles runter und der Rollenhalter neu verklebt werden....


----------



## Herr P (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Mal ehrlch:

1tens :
Sind die VHF Blanks wirklich so anfällig für Brüche?

2tens:
Das öfter beschriebene Problem mit dem Abnutzen der Überschubverbindung der CMW spin2 bzw 3 blanks-ein Problem der CMW arbeit oder des Blanks?

Oder generell ein Problem der Überschubverbindung?

3: kräftige Rute - Einstegrringe?
Wer kenn es nicht- Im Boot eckt die Rute immer mal irgendwo an-oder wenn man am See durch Baumreihen geht.
Ist doch bestimmt nur wegen dem niedrigen Gewicht? oder?

4: nehmen wir mal an ich habe eine Rute mit 6 "normalen" Fuji Sic Zweistegringen-Startring 30.Und dann die gleiche Rute mit Fuji Titan Sic Zweistegringen.Wie gross wäre dann der Gewichtsunterschied aufgrund der Ringe?


----------



## Slotti (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Nur meine Meinung

1. seit dem "neuen" M2Q nicht mehr, in letzter Zeit hat man gar nichts mehr von Brüchen gehört. Ich würde mir eine VHF bedenkenlos kaufen.

2. Es ist ganz normal das sich die Kohlefaser an der Steckverbindung etwas abnutzt, wird dann zum Problem wenn man die Zierwicklung (Zapfenoptik) zu dicht am Überschubende platziert hat und das Spitzenteil irgendwann dorthin wandert.

3. Ich mag auch ganz gerne Einbeinringe, würde persönlich die SSII noch mit Einstegringen aufbauen (zumindest an der Spitze) , ich fische aber nur vom Ufer, beim häufigeren Bootseinsatz machen da sicher Zweibeinringe mehr Sinn.

4. Ich habe letztens eine Rute mit Fuji Titan Einbeinringen aufgebaut, der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen SIC LVSG war laut Küchenwaage in etwa bei 4 gramm am ganzen Satz (6+1 25-8). Zudem ist das Titanmaterial weicher.

Beim SVSG kann es vielleicht etwas mehr ausmachen gerade auch beim 30er Startring. Ich persönlich werde nicht mehr soviel mehrgeld für einen Titansatz zahlen. Der normale Fuji SIC reicht mir völlig und ist ein Top Ring.


hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Wenn man kein Purist ist, ist es auf jeden Fall praktisch den ersten Ring als Zweisteg zu haben. Vom Gewicht ist das völlig egal, eben nur wenn überhaupt eine optische Frage.


----------



## Herr P (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@slotti

Ja Danke!

Ich bin mir sicher , dass CMW perfekt arbeitet.10 Jahre Garantie!?!
Ich weiss aber nicht wirklich -ob die Empfehlung von Herrn W. neutral genug sind.
Alle Ubikaterutenbasieren scheinbar auf "Hausmarken".

Ich habe jahrelang nur auf Karpfen geangelt und angel nun dieses Jahr nur noch auf Hechte mit der Spinnrute und schweren Gummis.

Nun wurde ja an der VHF kritisiert ,dass sie anfällig für Brüche ist und dass sie kopflastig und damirt schnell ermüdend wirkt.

Ich selber fische eine Antares 270XH und habe nun auch gemerkt  , dass mir nach stundenlangem Zupfen fast die Hand abfällt- und ich stoppen muss.

Nun hatte ich allerdings auch vor ca 2 Jahren eine Unfall bei dem Ich mir das Handgelenk doppelt gebrochen habe.
Es könnte deshalb auch sehr gut sein ,dass es nicht an der Rute lag , sondern an der nicht mehr 100 Prozent vorhandenen Belastbarkeit lag.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Gerade unter Balancegesichtspunkten sind die Spin System erste Wahl.


----------



## Slotti (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ob die Beratung neutral genug ist muß letztlich jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, sie läuft jedenfalls recht auffällig in richtung Hausblanks. Speziell die Spin System Blanks sind aber wirklich gut ob sie 1/3 Mehrpreis zb. gegenüber einer VHF rechtfertigen möchte ich hier nicht beurteilen.

Wie Pikepauly bereits geschrieben hat sind sie sehr gut ausbalanciert und lassen sich sehr entspannt fischen.


----------



## Herr P (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Noch mal kurz an den CTS Junkie :

Beschreibst Du mir mal kurz die CTS?
"Kraft-Leistungsverhältnis " ?
Welche wirkt denn wie eine Droge? Was kann denn die 45-90 so ab?
Gufi Rute ? Oder allrounder?

An alle:

Mehrsteg -Einstegberingung:

Was wiegt denn ein Satz Zweisteg- Ringe mehr? Und wieviel Einfluss nimmt die Beringung auf die Aktion wirklich?

Ich danke für alle Erfahrungen!

Gruss Herr P


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz an den CTS Junkie :


Da mußt du dich etwas gedulden, der ist am Angeln, soweit ich weiss! :q



> Beschreibst Du mir mal kurz die CTS?
> *"Kraft-Leistungsverhältnis "* ?


Das musst du glaube ich noch näher erläutern.



> Welche wirkt denn wie eine Droge?


Alle drei Blankserien VHF, SS, CTS-EST sind feine Drogen, frage ist nur welche dich davon am meisten "High" macht... :q Und das ist wohl von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.



> Gufi Rute ? Oder allrounder?


Keine _typische_ Gufi-Rute, aber hervorragend dafür geeignet! 

Genaueres wird Slotti Dir sicher noch schreiben.


----------



## Herr P (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich danke Dir !
Hast Du auch ne konkrete Erfahrung bezüglich der Ringe?

Oder ist es letztendlich die Freiheit des Künstlers?


----------



## Herr P (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Kraft -Leistungsverhältnis der CTS:

Ich meine, wenn wie in meinem Fall zum Beispiel das Modell 40-90(?) wg angesprochen ist,wie z.B. das Ideal WG ist und oder welche Koeder-z.B. Kopyto 18er  15GR Kopf- sich noch im Idealzustand und im werden und führen lassen.

Wie ist die Kraftverteilung unter Belastung?
Drillverhalten,etc


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich würde da eigentlich dem Rutenbauer vertrauen. Den Leitring als Zweisteg macht für ne Bootsrute wohl sehr viel Sinn. Für die anderen Ringe könnte man es bei der schweren 45-90iger wohl machen, denke ich. Der Blank wurde vor Kurzem noch mit 60-120 typisiert. Das es nicht so gut für die Aktion sein kann liegt auf der Hand, besser wird sie durch die zwei Bindungen pro Ring sicher nicht.
Ein Rutenbauer aus Hamburg favorisiert allerdings Zweistegberingung, CMW verbaut eher Einsteg, auch bei den schwereren Spinnruten. Unterschiedliche Geschmäcker haben also auch die Rutenbauer selbst. Tja, das bringt dich jetzt auch nicht sehr viel weiter, oder? |rolleyes



> Wie ist die Kraftverteilung unter Belastung?
> Drillverhalten,etc


Sehr gleichmäßig, vollparabolische Aktion, geschmeidige Biegekurve. Ansonsten ist der Blank sehr schlank, hat aber auch reichlich Kraft und ist eben sehr schnell. Erstaunliches Verhältnis zwischen Flexibilität und Steifigkeit. Recht hart in der Spitze.


----------



## Herr P (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Bist Du eigentlich auch ein Rutenbauer?

Ist der Satz 2 Steg nun eigentlich wesentlich schwerer als der Satz Zweisteg?

Ich mag bzw. vertraue den Einstegringen einfach nicht.

Wie schnell ditscht man mal irgendwo gegen....Ich zumindest.

kann ein so kleiner Gewichtsunterschied denn nun die Kopflastigkeit so heftig beinflussen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich auch ein Rutenbauer?


Rutenbau-Fan. |supergri


----------



## Herr P (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

so.war ausgiebig zupfen...

Und ein 35er Hecht hat doch tatsäcjlich meinen 23er vernascht.

sehr witig.
Dafür sollte ich dann wohl ne Winkelpicke aufbauen lassen


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Herr P

Na dann Petri!

Ich fürchte fast der Drill war unspektakulär.


----------



## maesox (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ach herrje! Ja, Ruten können aus diversen Gründen leider brechen. Mir ist ne EST gebrochen, falls es jemand interessiert.

Ich schätze für den Blank bekommst du in kürzester Zeit Ersatz von CMW.

Ich hab ja von Rutenbauern gehört, die haben die Leute ewig auf ne Ersatzrute warten lassen (Nech, Matze?). Da ging es aber um einen anderen Blank...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Bin mal gespannt ob ein gewisser Händler jetzt auch von diesem Blank abrät - der bricht ja ständig... :m

Ruhig Kai, war ein Spaß - das kann bei jeder Rute passieren und hat nix mit der Tauglichkeit des Modells im Allgemeinen zu tun, auch wenn das manchmal gerne so dargestellt wird, je nachdem was man eben marketingtechnisch so erreichen möchte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Keine Rute überlebt das Auto, mit seinen vielfältigen Klapp-Gefahren ,
und auch eine Bootskante |rolleyes, eine zittriger Abbau+Zerlegeversuch, oder ein Stein können den blanken Rutentod bedeuten, sofort oder mit Verzögerung.

Bei Bruch an schlechten Ringfußen ist die Verärgerung notwendigerweise allerdings weitaus größer ...

Darüber gabs schon mal ne größere Umfrage hier im AB , die den Rutenkiller Nr.1 identifiziert hat: Das zum Angeln verwendete Auto ... :g :g :g

Also: "Ingen Hastighet beim Rutenhantieren am Auto!" #6

Und wer bruchfeste Ruten will: ab Daiwa PowerMesh, Sportex auch new-Kev, Ugly-Stick, Balzer Matrix, .... gibt unheimlich viele viel schrotfestere Ruten, die allerdings dem Auto auch nicht widerstehen können. 

Bei einer Lieblingsrute entscheidet die zügige Ersatzgestellung ganz wesentlich über den bleibenden Schmerz, die anfallenden 50-100 EUR können da noch als kleines Lehrgeld durchgehen. Viel schlimmer ist, wenn man genau die ultimative Lieblings+Erfolgsrute hatte, und dann nicht mehr und nie wieder ... |rolleyes


----------



## Herr P (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich wollte mal kurz das Board loben.

Dank dieses Bordes und eines bisher netten Kollegen kann ich die Tage meine potentiellen Ruten alle mal testen .
Absolut fair play und Danke!

Aber mit eden Hängern musst Du mir noch mal zeigen. Bin wohl zu blöd für die Buhnen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Dank dieses Bordes und eines bisher netten Kollegen kann ich die Tage meine potentiellen Ruten alle mal testen .


Also das ist doch allerbestens! #6
Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## zesch (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

so meine Rute wird aufgemöbelt:
nach 4 Jahren hardcore Angeln ist nun endlich das Minimum
an der Steckverbindung erreicht ! = wird nun eingekürzt
vorher hatt ich schon 3 x Lack aufgebracht + mit ner Klinge abgezogen
+ war aber immer nur von kurzer Dauer
Sämtlich Ringbindungen werden neu gelackt
= sind alle (bis auf Spitzenring) fast offen, an der Unterseite !
(nach den Drills die ich hatte mit der Rute kein Wunder !)
Der sich ewig verdrehende Rollenhalter wird "angebohrt" (3 x )
und mit 1K Kleber wieder festgesetzt
Liegt wohl an der "falschen" Unterwicklung....
Ich habe Herrn W. davon berichtet + bin aber nicht gewillt
versicherten Versand (hin + zurück) für Sperrgut zu bezahlen !
Diese "Arbeiten" werden nun beim heimischen Angelgerätehändler erledigt !
So bleibt das Geld hier + nicht nach Bayern......
Gruß
zesch


----------



## Tisie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi Zesch,



zesch schrieb:


> Sämtlich Ringbindungen werden neu gelackt
> = sind alle (bis auf Spitzenring) fast offen, an der Unterseite !


wo sind die genau offen? Meist reißt/platzt der Lack am Übergang Ringfuß/-steg oder am Ende des Ringfußes ... wo bei Dir?



zesch schrieb:


> Der sich ewig verdrehende Rollenhalter wird "angebohrt" (3 x )
> und mit 1K Kleber wieder festgesetzt
> Liegt wohl an der "falschen" Unterwicklung....


Weißt Du, was da als Unterwicklung verwendet wurde? Die bei Fertigruten gerne verwendete Papprolle würde ich eher nicht vermuten |kopfkrat ... wenn sich der ganze Rollenhalter (locker) dreht, glaube ich kaum, daß der sich mit drei kleinen Klebepunkten (durch die Bohrungen) dauerhaft befestigen läßt. Es sein denn Du bohrst einmal durch und setzt 'nen Splint ein  ... sorry, wer den Schaden hat |rolleyes ... kenne ich selbst und interessiert mich ernsthaft.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## zesch (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

...sind am Ringfuß offen wie Du sagt


Rollenhalter:

der Kleber ist sehr flüssig und sollte wg. der anderen "Luftlöcher"

kapillarmäßig = durchziehen

als Unterwicklung wurde das Standardkrepp genommen,

vermute mal links rum, richtig schlimm + locker ist es nur im Hochsommer

nach 2 Stunden angeln gehts los...wenn alles warm wird im Handteil

(was für ein Satz übrigens..)

macht einfach kein Bock mit so einer Rute weiter zu fischen
+

jede alte Aspire von der Stange ist besser verarbeitet, leider

+ was mich aber immer wieder freud, wenn ich den HAX Stecken in der Hand habe...............................

ich probier das erstmal, bevor alles runter muss....an der System

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Tisie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi Zesch,

das ist ärgerlich, kann ich gut verstehen, aber erstaunt mich schon etwas bei CMW. Womit hast Du die Rute denn jahrelang gequält?

Mit Rissen an den Ringfüßen ärgere ich mich auch gerade herum, teste nun neuen Lack und anderen Anschliff der Füße, mal schauen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg für Deinen Reparaturversuch #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## zesch (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

1 Woche Köhler Fischen in Norwegen

2 dicke Welse am Rhein

+ Rest mit Gummis werfen 

200 KG +++     Fisch hat die Rute schon gefangen......


----------



## marlin2304 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,
ich möchte das Thema hier neu an stupsen und nochmal zum Leben erwecken.
Ich möchte mir jetzt wieder eine Rute aufbauen lassen. Da ich die SpinSystem II ein paar mal Probe fischen konnte und ich sofort von der Rute angetan war, ist sie in der engeren Auswahl.
Fischt ihr dir SS II noch mit voller Leidenschaft oder habt ihr jetzt ein anderes Lieblingsstöckchen?
Die andere Rute in meiner engeren Auswahl ist die Tactilus.
Ich selbst stelle den Hechten mit einer VHF 75 nach.


----------



## Ben-CHI (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi

Also ich fische meine SS2 jetzt im 2ten Jahr und bin immernoch begeistert.

Obwohl ich momentan eher dem Leichten Tackle und den Bärschchen zugetan bin nehm ich die SS2 trotzdem immer mit aufs Boot und mach einige Würfe mit Ihr.


----------



## marlin2304 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich fische meine SS2 jetzt im 2ten Jahr und bin immernoch begeistert.
> 
> Obwohl ich momentan eher dem Leichten Tackle und den Bärschchen zugetan bin nehm ich die SS2 trotzdem immer mit aufs Boot und mach einige Würfe mit Ihr.




Ich sehe gerade du wohnst ja fast um die Ecke.
Wo fischst du mit der SS 2 auf dem Boot, auf dem Main?


----------



## Ben-CHI (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi
Ja ist um die Ecke, hast Recht  


Fische mit dem Boot auf einem meiner Vereinsgewässer, am Edersee und wo´s mich fischereitechnisch sonst noch hinverschlägt  |rolleyes

Am Main war ich vor langer Zeit nur am Ufer unterwegs und da hab ich die Rute noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Herr P (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo!

Kann es nur bestätigen - für grosse Gummis , z.B. Fox 23er mit 25 er Kopf top. Rute ist leicht und hat power beim werfen. Und reagiert super im Drill.

Wer allerdings nur 15 er fischt sollte sich überlegen was leichtesres zu fischen.

Nur meine Meinung....


----------



## marlin2304 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Einen Vergleich zur Tactilus kann keiner hier keiner machen?


@Herr P
Du findest sie für 15er nicht so geeignet?
Ich fische überwiegend die Größe und im Winter halt die Latschen.
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal zu CMW fahren und mich beraten lassen.


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

Ich fische mit der SS II überwiegend 10 - 15 cm gr. Gufis und kann mich nicht beschweren, ich denke das empfindet jeder anders und da hilft dir nur "begrabbeln" und ne eigene Meinung bilden, bei über 400€ würde ich das auch dringend empfehlen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## magi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich wohne in Bochum und würde gerne mal eine SS2/SS3 (-95g) Probe fischen. Falls es hier einen Sportsfreund in näherer Umgebung (+/- 100 km) gibt, der eine der genannten Ruten besitzt und Interesse hätte wäre das super!! Ich würde auch nicht mit leeren Händen kommen und eine CTS LRS 45-95g / Stella 4000 SFE zum Vergleich mitbringen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir auf diese Weise einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen kann ohne gleich beim Architekten der SS-Serien zu klingeln.:vik:

Grüße & Danke im Voraus

Mario


----------



## biX (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kann es nur bestätigen - für grosse Gummis , z.B. Fox 23er mit 25 er Kopf top. Rute ist leicht und hat power beim werfen. Und reagiert super im Drill.
> Wer allerdings nur 15 er fischt sollte sich überlegen was leichtesres zu fischen.
> Nur meine Meinung....



Die SS2 ist als Zanderrute entwickelt worden. So wundert es mich nicht, dass "mein Liebling" ab 7 Gramm anfängt  zu arbeiten. 10/15 Gramm gehen super. Kann da Martin nur zustimmen.

Wem die SS2 in diesem Gewichtsbereich nicht zusagt, kann ich nur meinen zweiten Liebling, eine Gamakatsu Cheetah 86H 10-70 gr. (Japan-Ausführung ohne diesen Mist-Kork-Griff des R-Modells) mit 147 Gramm "Lebendgewicht" empfehlen, wobei eher 50 Gramm die obere Grenze sind. Die Gute rollt sich wie die SS2 auch nach unten schön ab, wenn etwas Größeres dran ist ...

MfG
V.


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

die Vorlieben sind halt unterschiedlich ... ich sehe die SS2 auch besser bei größeren Ködern aufgehoben, zum typischen Zanderzuppeln (10-12cm/7-15g) gefällt mir die 60g SS3 z.B. deutlich besser (mußt meine beim nächsten Treffen mal fischen, Veikko ). Für kürzere Alternativen mußte man bisher ausweichen (z.B. CTS - nicht weniger reizvoll #6), aber da gibt's demnächst auch von CMW etwas neues, siehe: *klick* ... Zitat:

"*SERIE SPIN SYSTEM FT, FTS, S Spinnrutenblanks
Die neue SS2 FT knüpft an die Erfolgsgeschichte der SS2 an. Wir haben die SS2 FT in der viel gefragten 8‘ und 8‘5“ Länge bauen lassen, mit einer etwas schnelleren Aktion.
Lieferbar ab September 2011*"

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

"Nächsten Treffen" ...  ich erinnere Dich dran ... ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie Du aussiehst ...


----------



## sevone (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken getragen habe, mir eine maßgeschneiderte Rute aufbauen zu lassen, habe ich dies nun getan.
Ich habe mich für eine SS2 in 2,65m entschieden. Das schöne Stück ist mit 8+1 Fuji Titan beringt. Beim Rollenhalter habe ich mich für einen VSS entschiden, da ich die Rute oberhalb der Rolle greife, und mir dieser Hlater dort einen angenehmen Griff auf den Kork ermöglicht. Auf eine Hakenöse habe ich verzichtet, da ich diese nie benutze.
Leider habe ich im Monent keine Möglichkeit, die Rute mal zu fischen, da hier alle Gewässer dick und fest zugefroren sind. Und zum Eisangeln wolle ich sie eigentlich nicht mitnehmen 
Trotzdem wollte ich euch ein paar Bilder nicht vorenthalten.

Ich treffe mich auch gern zu einem Rutentausch (Region Berlin/östlich von Berlin) um mal andere individuelle Aufbauten zu fischen. 

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/3191/dsc01416e.jpg


http://img845.*ih.us/img845/7731/dsc01412g.jpghttp://img833.*ih.us/img833/6753/dsc01417v.jpg


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Sevone,
dir dezente Aufbau gefällt mir. Ich hoffe wenn du sie in der Praxis getestet hast, folgt ein kleiner Bericht.


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Klasse Teil #6
..dürfte nichts mit schiefgehen :q

...passt auch gut zur Couch :m


----------



## sevone (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> (...)Ich hoffe wenn du sie in der Praxis getestet hast, folgt ein kleiner Bericht.



Bericht folgt, sobald das dicke Eis hier von den Gewässern verschwunden ist!


----------



## marlin2304 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



sevone schrieb:


> Bericht folgt, sobald das dicke Eis hier von den Gewässern verschwunden ist!



Danke dir, ich bin gespannt wie ein Luchs auf deinen Bericht.

Dieses Jahr soll definitiv eine neue Rute her. Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu bei CMW vorbei zu schauen und Ruten zu bekrabbeln.
Aber die SS II hat es mir an getan, ich konnte ein paar Würfe am Bodden mit ihr machen.


----------



## sevone (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Nachdem das Eis hier größtenteils verschwunden ist, kam ich heut endlich dazu, die SS2 erstmals zu fischen. Damit ihr die „Testergebnisse“ in etwa einordnen könnt, hier mein Setup, die Rahmenbedingungen und die gefischten Köder:

Rolle: TP 2500 FA

Schnur: Stroft GTP 9Kg grau

Vorfach: 55er FC (ja, ich weiss.. darum solls hier aber nicht gehen…)

Gewässer: Kanal ohne (spürbare) Strömung, 2-4m Wassertiefe, ein paar Pflanzen am Grund, recht harter Grund (kein Schlamm)

Köder: 1. Kopyto 12,5cm laminiert am 10 Gramm Rundkopf

2. Shaker 15cm am 10 Gramm Rundkopf

3. Fox Pro Shad („alte“ Version) 17cm am 10 Gramm Rundkopf

4. Kopyto 7,5cm am 5 Gramm Rundkopf (um mal einen eigentlich viel zu kleinen Köder zu fischen)

5. die vielzitierten „23er Latschen am 30er Kopf“ hab ich heut noch nicht getestet; das kommt aber noch

Balance:
Ich greife die Rute vor der Rolle oder höchstens mit dem Rollenfuß zwischen kleinem und Ringfinger. Das war auch der Grund für die Wahl des VSS; so greife ich angenehm auf Kork. Derartig gegriffen und mit der 2500er TP FA (Herstellerangabe 265 Gramm ohne Schnur) ist die Rute ganz leicht kopflastig.


Wurfeigenschaften: 
Die Rute warf alle Köder hervorragend und ohne ein winziges Stückchen nachzuschwingen. Natürlich läd sie sich mit dem 7,5er Kopyto kaum auf, lässt jedoch trotzdem schöne weite Würfe zu.
Die anderen Köder hat sie wie erwartet recht weit rauskatapultiert, wobei ich den Eindruck hatte, dass ich weiter komme als mit der Drachko Prestige, die ich davor benutzt habe. Hierzu muss ich vielleicht auch anmerken, dass ich nicht so der 100%-ige „Volldruchzieher“ bin, daher ist noch viel Luft nach oben. Nachgemessen habe ich die Wurfweiten nicht.


Ködergefühl: Ja, es ist da.:m Und zwar eine ganze Menge! Absinken und Bodenkontakt waren mit JEDEM der gefischten Köder deutlich spürbar; sogar mit dem viel zu kleinen und leichten 7,5cm Kopyto. Das ist mehr, als ich erwartet habe. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der Feinfühligkeit, die der Blank hergibt. Da ich praktisch ausschließlich im Stillwasser und daher mit verhältnismäßig leichten Köpfen fische, war diese Eigenschaft besonders wichtig für mich. Hier wurden meine Erwartungen vollends erfüllt. Wer beim Fischen einen Finger auf den Blank legt (oder sich die Rute gleich mit einem Skelettgriff aufbaut) spürt natürlich noch mehr.


Drilleigenschaften: Dazu ist es nicht gekommen… Die Rute macht jedoch einen sehr souveränen und extrem kraftvollen Eindruck. Mehr noch als die Prestige; wer sie kennt, weiss, dass es sich um eine Rute handelt, mit der man enormen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben kann.


erstes Fazit:
Die Rute ist genauso, wie ich sie auch haben wollte!
Das von mir angedachte Köderspektrum vom 10cm bis ca. 20cm Shad scheint bestens bedient; 23er werd ich später testen und dann wieder hier berichten.|wavey:


----------



## marlin2304 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Danke dir.#6

Bei mir ist es in 3 Wochen so weit, dann fahre ich zu CMW und bekrabbel ein paar Blanks. Zu meinen Favoriten gehört eindeutig die SS 2 und die Tactilus. Ferner bin ich auf den Velox Blank gespannt.
Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.


----------



## sevone (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> (...) Zu meinen Favoriten gehört eindeutig die SS 2 und die Tactilus. (...)


 
Genau wie bei mir! Ich hatte auch ein Auge auf die Tactilus geworfen, weil sie mir bei einem Probefischen gut gefallen hat. 
Ich hoffe doch, du berichtest uns dann von deinen Eindrücken bei CMW!


----------



## marlin2304 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ja klar, mach ich.
Ich konnte beide Ruten auch schon am Bodden Probefischen, aber leider nicht gleichzeitig. Beide Ruten konnte ich mit meinen Harrison vergleichen.
Wobei es mir die Ruten mit den Blanks von CMW schon angetan haben.
Bei der SS2  hatte ich das Gefühl nichts in der Hand zu halte, sie war sehr aus balanciert. Die Aktion hatte mir damals auch sehr gut gefallen.
So ähnlich sah es auch bei der Tactilus aus. Der Guide dem die Rute gehörte, fischte Gummis bis 23cm mit ihr und meinte das funzt hervorragend.


----------



## Cpt. Pike (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

E A S Y ...... yes seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer SS2.

Einfach genial das Teil - ein Hauch vonn nichts und absolut perfekt ausbalanciert !! In 58 Tagen werden damit Hechtmamas in Norwegen gejagt.


----------



## marlin2304 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich darf sie endlich auch fischen.|supergri
Da mal wieder eine neue Rute her musste, ich mir was zu meinem 40 gönnen wollte, war es am 17.03. mal wieder soweit. Mein Freund Sven (Cpt. Pike) und ich machten uns auf den Weg nach Veitshöchheim zu Christian Weckesser.
Ich hatte schon ein paar mal die Gelegenheit, eine Spinsystem 2 und eine Tactilus am Bodden fischen zu können.
Beide Ruten hatten es mir angetan. Sie besaßen eine Leichtigkeit, die vom ausbalancierten Aufbau kamen.
Bei Christian angekommen, ging es dann auch gleich in den Keller, wo seine Werkstatt und sein Lager ist. Bei einem gemütlichen Austausch über vergangene Angelurlaube konnte ich schon ein paar fertig aufgebaute Ruten bekrabbeln und in Augenschein nehmen. Unter anderem eine Tactilus, Velox, SS 2 FT und SS 3 mit verschiedenen Wurfgewichten.
Mehrere Wochen hatte ich mir Gedanken über den Aufbau meiner Rute gemacht, und dann kam durch die Beratung von Christian alles anders, worüber ich jetzt froh bin.
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, mal selbst zu Christian zu fahren. Er ist ein total sympathischer Zeitgenosse, der sein Handwerk versteht.
Letztendlich ist es eine SpinSystem 2 in original Länge geworden. Die Rute ist mit einer 3000er Daiwa ausbalanciert und liegt super in der Hand.
Das untere Handteil ist 30cm und das obere 10cm lang.
Verbaut wurden Einsteg Fuji-Ringe Titanium mit Sic-Einlage 6 + 1 begonnen mit 25er Starterring.
Die Ringbindung ist zweifarbig schwarz/graumetalic.
Rollenhalter ist ein Fuji Softtouch, Abschlusskappe Alu-Kork schwarz.
Ich freue mich auf das erste Fischen mit ihr, dann werde ich noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben. Zum Vergleich habe ich noch eine Harrison -75gr und eine -90gr.
Ganz vergessen habe ich noch zu schreiben, dass mein Freund Sven die gleiche Woche noch eine SS2 geordert hat.


----------



## Promachos (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo!

Sich selbst was zum Geburtstag schenken finde ich gut#6!
Was für ne Daiwa ist das? Eine Zaion?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## marlin2304 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ja, dass ist eine Zaion. 
Die Rute passt farblich perfekt zur Rolle.


----------



## Promachos (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Kai,

ich gebe dir (fast) völlig recht: Es müßte die Zaion ohne diese "Goldkante" geben. Aber auch so passen die beiden optisch sehr gut zusammen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## marlin2304 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> ich gebe dir (fast) völlig recht: Es müßte die Zaion ohne diese "Goldkante" geben. Aber auch so passen die beiden optisch sehr gut zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hallo Promachos,
die Goldkanten haben leider fast alle Rollen. Cpt. Pike war auf der Suche nach einer guten Rolle ohne Gold, leider ohne Erfolg.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich mit der SS 2 selber beschenken, mittlerweile bekomme ich sie geschenkt.|supergri
Jetzt ist ja Geld für die nächste übrig.|rotwerden


----------



## Cpt. Pike (18. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich mit der SS 2 selber beschenken, mittlerweile bekomme ich sie geschenkt.|supergri
Jetzt ist ja Geld für die nächste übrig.|rotwerden...

... dann fährst Du aber ohne mich zum Christian .... das wird mir zu teuer #d#d#d


----------



## sevone (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Herrliche Rute hast Du dir da bauen lassen! Mit schönem, kurzen Griffstück.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## marlin2304 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo Carsten,
ich danke dir. 
So wie es aussieht werde ich erst im Juni mit ihr Spaß haben.


Lieber Sven,
leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. Du fährst mit!


Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich 23er Latschen mit der 2,7m Version werfen lassen und untenherum sich Zalts führen lassen.


----------



## marlin2304 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

@sevone

Hallo Carsten,
hast du deine Rute jetzt mal mit 23er Gummis gefischt? Wenn ja, wie waren deine Eindrücke?


----------



## jd. (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi,

meine SSII ist fertig! Muss Sie nur noch abholen.... 
)
Zur Ergänzung meiner SSIII bis 60gr.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## marlin2304 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute.

Stelle doch mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## der_raubfisch (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ist echt ne klasse Rute. Habe mir die SS2 auch kürzlich aufgebaut und fische die diesen Winter mit 6" Shaker und Co.! Die SS3 bis 60 gr. fische ich etwa seit 6 Monaten, die ist ebenfalls Top!

Grüße und viel Spaß mit der SS2!


----------



## sevone (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> @sevone
> 
> Hallo Carsten,
> hast du deine Rute jetzt mal mit 23er Gummis gefischt? Wenn ja, wie waren deine Eindrücke?



Hallo marlin2304,

hab ich ganz vergessen, hier meine Erfahrungen zu teilen|rolleyes

Ich fische regelmäßig auch mit 23er Gummis. Aufgrund des Gewichts der Köder trau' ich mich (glaub ich zu recht) nicht "voll" durchzuziehen; dennoch katapultiere ich die Köder ordentlich hinaus. Die Führung ist auch okay, Einleiern geht natürlich ohne Probleme, zum Jiggen ist auf Dauer natürlich etwas Kraft notwendig.

Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit der SS II Ft machen können?
Ich liebäugel' mit der 40er-Version in 2,4m


----------



## wallerwoller (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

gibt es jemanden der die ss 2 besitzt und aus der gegend (oder der nähe) lüneburg kommt???
bin sehr interessiert an der rute, aber ich kaufe nichts in der preißklasse ohne es einmal vorher in der hand gehabt zu haben


----------



## biX (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich könnte Hannover bieten. Vielleicht bist Du ja mal südlich von Lüneburg unterwegs.

Edit: Der Weckesser schickt gegen Pfand aber auch eine Proberute zu. Bei mir jedenfalls wäre das möglich gewesen. Ich hatte dann allerdings eine Woche beruflich bei ihm in der Nähe zu tun. Funk ihn also mal an.

Edit Edit: Für was willst Du die SS2 denn einsetzen?

MfG
Veikko


----------



## Herr P (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo!
Ich habe die SS2  und die SS2FT - 100gr . Die FT hat rein Gefühl her noch mehr Reserve und kann auch den 23er Renosky rausschieben.

Dadurch verlieren wir natürlich das Gefühl bei kleinen Koerdern schneller . Aber ne Big bait Peitsche ist ja auch für Bigbaits .

Wenn 15er und 18er Deine gängigen Koeder sind und die 23er die Ausnahme ... dann die "alte" SS2

Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Herr P (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Die SS2 ist nach einem holprigen Start mittlerweile meine absolute Nr 1. Sehr universell einsetzbar ..

Super schnell und top im Drill..


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*



Herr P schrieb:


> Die SS2 ist nach einem holprigen Start mittlerweile meine absolute Nr 1. Sehr universell einsetzbar ..
> 
> Super schnell und top im Drill..



Ich hatte auch ein holprigen Start mit der Rute und jetzt stehen alle anderen Ruten im Schrank.
Sie ist echt eine Allrounder und ich fühle mit ihr mehr was unter Wasser geschieht, wie mit Harrison und Co.


@Sevone
Danke für die Info!
Ich musste auch feststellen für 23er Latschen braucht man eine kräftigere Rute.


----------



## derdiescher (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

N'abend,

als Dank für die vielen Infos zur Rute und auch auf Bitten von Sevone:

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer diverser SS2 (SS2 und SS2 FT (ca. 30g real)) und SS3 (-45g, -60g und -90g).
Die Kaufentscheidung fiel übrigens auch aufgrund der hier vorwiegend positiven Rückmeldungen und meiner Begeisterung über die Blankrückmeldung sowie den "speziellen" Aufbau meiner SS2 FT.

Sollte also jemand aus dem Raum Dresden vor der Entscheidung stehen, sich eine derartige Rute zu kaufen und vorab diese gern mal probefischen möchte, dann schickt ne PN.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## marlin2304 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Fischt hier jemand schon den relativ neuen H Blank?


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

 Ich hätte mal eine frage an die ss2 ss3 Besitzer bzw Benutzer der Ruten und zwar wie gut sind die Ruten im Vergleich zu einer Taipan Kamasu Lure ?
 Ich hätte Interesse an einer ss2 zum jiggen und faulenzen auf Zander nur frage ich mich wieviel besser ist die ss2 ist bzw wieviel mehr Gefühl  bringt die Rute rüber wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte?

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Da ich die Taipan nicht gefischt habe und die SS2 nur vom Trockenwelden kenne, kann ich nur was über die SS3 schreiben.....


http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=7596


Glaube auf Zander würde jeder die SS3 bevorzugen. Ist einfach etwas schneller, Spitzenbetonter als die SS2. Dabei ist die SS3 aber auch kein Brett sondern arbeitet unter Last bis in die Semiparabole.....


Die SS3 ist ansich wohl besser ausbalanciert als die SS2, was man wohl später beim Einsatz von Kontergewichten merkt.... da braucht die SS3 wohl weniger.


Würde ich die nochmal bauen, würde ich die ggf. gar nicht mehr kürzen. Da ich aber des öfteren am Wasser stand und mir 18Gr Köpfe mit hängen und würden am Bóden gerade so ankamen, habe ich die Rute durch dezente kürzen etwas knackiger gemacht.


Wenn du selber bauen willst, kannste bei CMW nen 1B Blank kaufen. Sparst fast 70€ und ist eher ein 2A Blank .... also nix wildes im Finish...


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

 Danke für die Infos. Ich bin noch am überlegen was ich mache ist ja doch eine Stange Geld was man anlegen muß. Deswegen würde mich ja interessieren wie viel besser sie ist und wie das Ködergefühl ist. 
 Ich hatte jetzt schon eine predator und eine quantum smoke zum fischen in der Hand und muß sagen nach meinem Gefühl her ist die taipan besser. 
 Nicht falsch verstehen sind beides tolle Ruten nur von meinem persönlichen empfinden und Gefühl merke ich mit der taipan mehr. 
 Ja möchte mich am Selbstbau versuchen wenn schon denn schon hab zwar noch ein wenig angst das alles klappt und bestimmte Dinge check ich noch nicht so richtig aber wird schon schief gehen.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Wallersen (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,
habe eine Taipan Burakku 2,4m -46gund eine SS2 FT 2,5m -85g.
Von der Rückmeldung her finde ich beide Ruten klasse, welche bessere Rückmeldung gibt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, nehmen sich in dem Punkt meiner Meinung nach fast nichts, liegen im WG aber auch ne ganze Ecke auseinander.

Die SS2 scheint ein bischen biegefreudiger zu sein, was im Drill sicherlich von Vorteil ist. Die Burakku wirkt (für ihr niedrigeres WG) ein klein wenig steifer.

Die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit ist bei beiden Ruten top.

Was den Selbstbau betrifft, ist das absolut kein Hexenwerk, die SS2 war auch meine erste Eigenbaurute und ist nicht in die Hose gegangen.
Kann dir lediglich empfehlen ein paar Übungswicklungen und Lackierungen zu machen bevor du dich ans eigentlich Projekt wagst.
Einfach von ner alten schrott Rute die Ringe runter schneiden, neu anwickeln und lackieren, mein erster Versuch ging dabei voll in die Hose aber dafür war ja die Übung da.

Preislich dürfte eine SS2 mit B-Blank und standart Ausstattung (Fuji Alconite) zihmlich das gleiche Kosten wie die Taipan. Kommen halt die Kosten für die Rutenbau Grundausstattung dazu.


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

 Also wenn die sich nichts geben oder nicht viel dann werde ich von dem Bau absehen, da ich eine Taiban Kamasu habe bis 72gr Wurfgewicht. 
 Wobei ich sagen muß das ich mit ihr nicht unbedingt gerne fische da sie mir einen Tick zu hart ist vom Felling und Rückmeldung ist sie genial aber auch anstrengend zu fischen da tut mir der arm nach zwei drei Stunden schon ganz schön weh.
 Ich hab noch eine Jackson stl pro shad´n spin in 2,58cm die hat auch bis 70gr Wurfgewicht, mit der kann ich den ganzen Tag durchgehend fischen ohne das ich schmerzen bekomme, allerdings ist die auch ne ganze Ecke weicher und die Rückmeldung ist bei weitem nicht so gut. 
 Im Prinzip suche ich also was womit ich den ganzen Tag fischen kann und eine saubere Rückmeldung bekomme ist das mit der ss2 ss3 möglich?

 Zum Bau das mit dem wickeln und kleben macht mir keine angst aber das mit dem Springer finden und der Ringabstand und wieviel ringe ich dachte an die neuen Microwave Ringe da soll man ja weiter mit werfen können ?


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Ich hätte mir die SS3 nicht aufgebaut - wenn der Blank nix gewesen wäre  ich würde dir anstelle zur SS2 klar zur SS3 raten. Die ist einfach bissiger.... schneller.... leichter und ansich besser ausbalanciert.

 Microwave Guides habe ich an 2 Ruten verbaut. Zwar kleine Ruten fürs Boot etc... aber ich würde keine an die SS3 oder SS2 machen. Dann lieber nen Fuji Alconites KR Concept Beringung mit 9+1. Mit der Wave Beringung wirft man meiner Meinung nicht weiter..... Vorallem muss man die Waves doch viel an den Ringfüßen anschleifen.... da sind die Fujis besser.


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo

 Nochmal danke für die antworten. Ok also wenn ich Bau dann eine ss3 jetzt stehe ich wieder vor dem Rätsel mit den ringen welche Größen welcher Abstand gibt es da eine Tabelle oder etwas ähnliches?

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Meld dich doch mal im rutenbauforum an.

www.rutenbauforum.de

 Da gibt's Tipps der Erbauer und Ringvorschläge.....Mich findest du u.a auch dort.


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hi 

 Mach ich gleich vielen dank für den Tipp.

 Aber wie gesagt ich glaub das muß ich mir nochmal in ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen wenn die nicht wirklich viel unterschied zu meiner Taipan hat dann wird sich das nicht rechnen.


----------



## cws001 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt eine CMW Spin System II ?*

Hallo,

ich fische FT2 mit Shimano Stella 4000.

Nach wie vor begeistert.

Einmal CMW immer CMW.

Gruß Christian


----------

